# GONA SERVE A BEAR REAL SOON



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>;;;;;NEED TO WATCH WHAT U SAY BRO;;NOW HANDLE THIS ACTION;;


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Saw ya at the super show- Keep up good work keeping hopping scene alive.


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME N PLACE


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

uh oh


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

R u gonna be on your own switch???


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

What u mean all CERTIFIED ?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 24 2009, 09:59 PM~15457351
> *<span style='color:red'>;;;;;NEED TO  WATCH WHAT U SAY  BRO;;NOW HANDLE THIS ACTION;;
> *


You must've been watching Roll'n vol. 15!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

unless u can back it up;;and yea i got my switch man;;ok;;da elco is calling the 63 certified out;;got that</span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHO SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;</span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHO SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;</span>


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 24 2009, 08:59 PM~15457351
> *<span style='color:red'>Man! You already Know! It will be one to see!!!*


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tweetis E Bird_@Oct 25 2009, 07:21 PM~15462977
> *What u mean all CERTIFIED ?
> *


Cosign :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 25 2009, 07:13 PM~15463373
> *Cosign  :dunno:
> *


SO IF ANY ONE WANTS A PASS THEY BETTER ASK NOW


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 26 2009, 08:08 AM~15468124
> *SO  IF ANY ONE WANTS A PASS THEY BETTER ASK NOW
> *


Will yall get down this saturday? At the moreno valley cruise nite this comming weekend?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;kool-aid car's will be in da house;;;;serveing;;;;;</span></span>
<span style=\'colorurple\'>
/size]


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 26 2009, 10:09 AM~15469091
> *cause of what happen with da 62'''ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh</span>
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 26 2009, 09:08 AM~15468124
> *SO  IF ANY ONE WANTS A PASS THEY BETTER ASK NOW
> *


Gnr= gotta ***** roll'n :roflmao:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 26 2009, 11:09 AM~15469091
> *cause of what happen with da 62'''ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh</span>
> *


That's going 2 far that's shop bizz not club bizz that shouldn't even be on lay it low..... :uh:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

i didnt understand not one word this old man said,


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 26 2009, 08:08 AM~15468124
> *SO  IF ANY ONE WANTS A PASS THEY BETTER ASK NOW
> *


 :uh: :uh: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Oct 26 2009, 01:32 PM~15470837
> *:uh:  :uh:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :barf: :barf: uffin:
THIS IS JUST FOR CERTIFIED CUSTOMS


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 26 2009, 01:41 PM~15471446
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :barf:  :barf:  uffin:
> THIS IS  JUST FOR  CERTIFIED CUSTOMS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 26 2009, 07:02 PM~15475550
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 26 2009, 02:41 PM~15471446
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :barf:  :barf:  uffin:
> THIS IS  JUST FOR  CERTIFIED CUSTOMS
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Oct 26 2009, 10:23 PM~15477513
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Oct 26 2009, 01:32 PM~15470837
> *:uh:  :uh:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


<span style='color:red'>valley;; :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

damn wen n where is this hop gona happen at


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Oct 27 2009, 02:41 PM~15483151
> *damn wen n where is this hop gona happen at
> *


This is what he said earlier :0 

DIPN714 Yesterday, 10:09 AM | | Post #19 

PRESIDENT OF DIP'N

Posts: 4,161
Joined: Oct 2007
From: SANTA ANA CA
Car Club: DIP'N CAR CLUB 714




no i am given him 2 weeks to get ready ;;gona be no excuces
;;;;;;;;;;;;kool-aid car's will be in da house;;;;serveing;;;;;
cause of what happen with da 62'''ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 27 2009, 11:00 PM~15488490
> *This is what he said earlier :0
> 
> DIPN714  Yesterday, 10:09 AM    |  | Post #19
> ...


What happened?????
I wanna see...when it going down Al


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tweetis E Bird_@Oct 28 2009, 09:59 AM~15492009
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wattup Big Tweet :biggrin:


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 27 2009, 10:25 PM~15488780
> *What happened?????
> I wanna see...when it going down Al
> *


and lets not forget back bumber juan;;</span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

call all chippers let get this thang swangin</span>


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 28 2009, 11:58 AM~15493114
> *call all chippers  let get this thang  swangin</span>
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

What up Big mike? :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 28 2009, 05:18 PM~15496727
> *What up Big mike?  :biggrin:
> *


sup homie wut u guys do to big al man he on a mission :0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 28 2009, 07:22 PM~15496786
> *sup homie wut u guys do to big al man he on a mission :0
> *


He wanna nose up with Bear cuzz he didn't like what bear said about em on the new roll'n dvd....


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

JUST GOT MY INTERNET WORKN NOW I THINK I HIT A NERVE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

WHAT UP BIRD


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

MACHINE IN MOTION


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Oct 28 2009, 08:05 PM~15497286
> *JUST GOT MY INTERNET WORKN NOW I THINK I HIT A NERVE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 All shit the big homie bac online, what up loc.....


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 28 2009, 07:36 PM~15497625
> *:0 All shit the big homie bac online, what up loc.....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :guns: :guns: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 08:21 AM~15502511
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :guns:  :guns:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Man can we make this a house call or change the date to sunday? this is the night of the cotto vs. pac-man fight!!!*


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 29 2009, 05:09 PM~15507450
> *Man can we make this a house call or change the date to sunday? this is the night of the cotto vs. pac-man fight!!!
> *


ill go to his barber shop :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but not for a hair cut cuzz ive seen his beard. :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nono:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

NOW THATS REAL TALK</span>


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ILL BET YOU WONT BE ON THE SWITCH :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I BET I BUST THAT ASSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

no thanks your kool aids bitch


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

STARTED</span>


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

you aint gonna do shit but run yo mouth as always


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

NOW U GO WORK ON UR TRE OR TAKE IT BACK TO TODD;;U GOT 2 WEEKS


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ill make you a deal, if you can drive that ummmmmm what ever that is, ill say you the man, just drive it 1 mile.and get on your own switch, im driving my 63 from moreno valley all the way to the BIG M show 2010. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 04:43 PM~15507775
> *I BET  I BUST THAT ASSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Oct 29 2009, 04:44 PM~15507788
> *no thanks your kool aids bitch
> *


dddaaammmmmmm :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2009, 06:55 PM~15508502
> *:0 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

my cheerleaders;;;;who got served;;just ask da ladys sat nite


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 09:27 PM~15510347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad:now what would your pastor say about this deacon AL.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 29 2009, 06:09 PM~15507450
> *Man can we make this a house call or change the date to sunday? this is the night of the cotto vs. pac-man fight!!!
> *


YOU FUCKING DVR THAT SHIT LOL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2009, 09:52 PM~15510685
> *YOU FUCKING DVR THAT SHIT LOL
> *


he say nothing these cheerleaders go to my church


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

wat up happy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 30 2009, 07:02 AM~15513119
> *wat up happy
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 30 2009, 07:59 AM~15513104
> *he say nothing these cheerleaders go to my church
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ok now thats a good one.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 30 2009, 08:59 AM~15513104
> *he say nothing these cheerleaders go to my church
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

WAT TYME IS IT GONA B CRACKIN SO I CAN KNO WEN TO HEAD OUT THERE?


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2009, 08:04 AM~15513130
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Bring the duce out happy its a cool spot the police don't be trippin I was out their a couple of weeks ago


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Oct 30 2009, 02:21 PM~15515978
> *
> Bring the duce out happy its a cool spot the police don't be trippin I was out their a couple of weeks ago
> *



what city is this in my boy!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

it's close 2 riverside


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Oct 30 2009, 01:21 PM~15515978
> *
> Bring the duce out happy its a cool spot the police don't be trippin I was out their a couple of weeks ago
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

this whats gona serve u bear :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 30 2009, 03:24 PM~15516379
> *what city is this in my boy!!!!
> *


In mo val off the 60 hit me up I will let u know where its at


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

angel boy u gona brang that bad elco and serve some body????they waiting on u


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

bear can u list the location of the spot
or who ever knows</span>


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> quote]
> SO YOU STAYING AT HOME BECAUSE YOU DONT DO A 100" OLD GAL AND YOU NO THAT AND BY THE WAY BIG D SAID IT LMFAO</span>


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

i see u d


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Oct 31 2009, 09:40 PM~15526239
> *i see u d
> *



NO YOU GOING 2 SEE ME ON NEW YEARS AND DONT BRING OUT NO HAND ME DOWN REGAL FROM YOUR CLUB THAT WE DID 4 YOU GUYS WE PUT THE LIFE BACK IN THAT CAR AND THATS NOT GOING 2 DO IT FUN BOY LMFAO AT YOU


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 31 2009, 02:45 PM~15523196
> *bear can u list the location of the spot
> or  who ever knows</span>
> *


Its on sunnymead at the big lots parking lot.......


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 31 2009, 01:45 PM~15523196
> *bear can u list the location of the spot
> or  who ever knows</span>
> *


23655 Sunnymead Blvd, Moreno Valley CA


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 1 2009, 07:11 AM~15527262
> *23655 Sunnymead Blvd, Moreno Valley CA
> *


TAKE THE 60FWY EXIT FREDRICK AND PIGEON PASS GO STRAIGHT ITS ON THE RT SIDE IN THE BIG LOTS PARKING LOT 1/2 A MILE DOWN. POLICE DONT TRIP AT ALL YOU CAN KICK IT ALL NIGHT LONG IF YOU WANT. :thumbsup: :yes: AS LONG AS NOBODY DO ANY BURN OUTS PLEASE.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 1 2009, 11:03 AM~15528360
> *TAKE THE 60FWY EXIT FREDRICK AND PIGEON PASS GO STRAIGHT ITS ON THE RT SIDE IN THE BIG LOTS PARKING LOT 1/2 A MILE DOWN. POLICE DONT TRIP AT ALL YOU CAN KICK IT ALL NIGHT LONG IF YOU WANT. :thumbsup:  :yes: AS LONG AS NOBODY DO ANY BURN OUTS PLEASE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 30 2009, 06:59 PM~15517983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


manye hold up, that elco probly will do 100 +, but manye, car dnt look right :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 1 2009, 12:45 PM~15528864
> *manye hold up, that elco probly will do 100 +, but manye, car dnt look right :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i will see u there chipper dddddddddd


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*ALL U GOING TO DO IS SERVE THE NEXT HAIR CUT!!*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 1 2009, 10:23 PM~15533865
> *ALL U GOING TO DO IS SERVE THE NEXT HAIR CUT!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Bear's Tre


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 2 2009, 03:24 PM~15539655
> *Bear's Tre
> 
> 
> ...



*NICE*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 29 2009, 06:09 PM~15507450
> *Man can we make this a house call or change the date to sunday? this is the night of the cotto vs. pac-man fight!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 30 2009, 06:59 PM~15517983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

It will be a nice hop if both owners hit their own switch like they use their own mouth to talk shit  







And dont :twak: me im just stating a fact :uh:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 2 2009, 10:44 PM~15544907
> *It will be a nice hop if both owners hit their own switch like they use their own mouth to talk shit
> And dont :twak:  me im just stating a fact :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: ill let big al speak on that one, cuz im on ma own switch.WIN OR LOSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

do this</span>


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 3 2009, 07:51 AM~15547134
> *do this</span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :burn:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 3 2009, 07:51 AM~15547134
> *do this</span>
> *


 :nono: 
Al i got a question? we know your car will do big numbers and with that said couldnt you beat bear if YOU missed a lick or two on your own switch?

Just a question


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i understand u want to help ur freind, but he was the one on rollings viedo talking smack;;so to say sorry i can't help him;;now he can have a pass and no hard fellings;;all he got t do is ask;;the elco does what it does;;and other car do more;;but in life we got to handle what we say;;ok;can u understand that


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 3 2009, 08:55 AM~15547617
> *i  understand u want to help ur freind, but he was the one on rollings  viedo talking smack;;so  to say sorry i can't help him;;now he can have a pass and no hard fellings;;all he got t do is ask;;the elco does what it does;;and other car do more;;but in life we got to handle what we say;;ok;can u understand that
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

U said it but in life we got to handle what we say, okay but in life we also got to MAN up and hit our own switch, win or loose, your car your switch right, OH by the way BIG BEAR said it. :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

way;;u got good cheer leaders</span>


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 3 2009, 02:22 PM~15550623
> *way;;u got good cheer leaders</span>
> *


 :no: i got REAL SWANGERS :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 2 2009, 04:24 PM~15539655
> *Bear's Tre
> 
> 
> ...


  That tre looks good!!!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 3 2009, 02:22 PM~15550623
> *way;;u got good cheer leaders</span>
> *


 :no: i got REAL SWITCH HITTERS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 3 2009, 07:07 PM~15553512
> * That tre looks good!!!
> *


THANKS BIG DOG :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 3 2009, 07:07 PM~15553512
> * That tre looks good!!!
> *


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 3 2009, 10:03 PM~15555738
> *
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 30 2009, 06:59 PM~15517983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2009, 07:55 AM~15558351
> *
> *


dont you have any thing better to do like learn how to hit your own switch.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 3 2009, 08:08 PM~15553530
> *THANKS BIG DOG :cheesy:
> *


No problem, just bein' honest!!! And it swangs too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

go ahead cheerleaders :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 4 2009, 10:24 AM~15559637
> *No problem, just bein' honest!!! And it swangs too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yep drives lay n work thank homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2009, 12:31 PM~15560811
> *go  ahead  cheerleaders :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsdown: go ahead HATER this is what your car could look like if youuuuu nahh never mind. :nono: :nono:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

Man this shit is fucking funny,, i read all this pages,, how the fuck you going to talk alll that shit and then have someone else hop your car?? get the fuck outta here! and you sounding like you will not ever hit your own switch. AY OG no disrespect but damn tho. From brotha to brotha you gotta come correct and if you work on your own shit you should hop you own shit. that dont make no sense callin fools out and wont hop your own shit. Im outta words. I aint no hopper just callin it how i see it b eazy.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Nov 4 2009, 07:48 PM~15564997
> *Man this shit is fucking funny,, i read all this pages,, how the fuck you going to talk alll that shit and then have someone else hop your car?? get the fuck outta here! and you sounding like you will not ever hit your own switch. AY OG  no disrespect but damn tho. From brotha to brotha you gotta come correct and if you work on your own shit you should hop you own shit. that dont make no sense callin fools out and wont hop your own shit. Im outta words. I aint no hopper just callin it how i see it b eazy.
> *


 :thumbsup: amam


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WAS UP BIG BEAR YOU WANNA HOP ME!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: I GOT A DEUCE BUMPERS AND IT DRIVES!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2009, 08:07 PM~15565257
> *WAS UP BIG BEAR YOU WANNA HOP ME!!! :0  :0  :biggrin: I GOT A DEUCE BUMPERS AND IT DRIVES!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: lets do big homie on the first im driving mines from moreno valley to la that. :biggrin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2009, 12:31 PM~15560811
> *go  ahead  cheerleaders :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2009, 12:31 PM~15560811
> *go  ahead  cheerleaders :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


aint that what you doing wit kool aid? correct me if im wrong


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 4 2009, 07:11 PM~15565308
> *:h5: lets do big homie on the first im driving mines from moreno valley to la that. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2009, 10:18 PM~15566579
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: if you win you cant tell anybody but if i win i can tell every body :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: deal just kidn ,but think about it.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

WWJD



What would Jesus Do?









  








  







Hit his Own Switch!!!!!






Just playing with you Big Al!!!!

It's all Good, Brother Deacon....
:thumbsup: 

I'm going to try to make it out there!!

Much luv for the both of you!!

Peace!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so if u guys cain;t out hop the elco thats ur problem;;got it just be there and get served


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 4 2009, 08:11 PM~15565308
> *:h5: lets do big homie on the first im driving mines from moreno valley to la that. :biggrin:
> *


BRING IT ON;; DON'T TALK ABOUT SHOW ME U CAN BE ABOUT IT;;PUT UR MONEY ON IT;;OR CAN UUUUUU


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 4 2009, 11:49 PM~15566896
> *:h5: if you win you cant tell anybody but if i win i can tell every body :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: deal just kidn ,but think about it.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 4 2009, 09:11 PM~15565308
> *:h5: lets do big homie on the first im driving mines from moreno valley to la that. :biggrin:
> *


  can I get a hop 2


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Nov 5 2009, 07:10 AM~15568599
> * can I get a hop 2
> *


yea bring it on;;any body can get a hop
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 08:27 AM~15569110
> *yea  bring it on;;any body can get a hop
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hes not talking to you :buttkick:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Nov 5 2009, 07:10 AM~15568599
> * can I get a hop 2
> *


 :biggrin: look hear i seen you hop, only if no ones around we can hop so i can say u lost, you big bully. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 5 2009, 08:39 AM~15569241
> *hes not talking to you  :buttkick:
> *


*A!!!****** I'M GOIMG TO SERVE U :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2009, 08:42 AM~15569274
> *A!!!***** I'M GOIMG TO SERVE U  :biggrin:
> *


a ***** i never got your new number pm me. :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

better stay home!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2009, 07:49 AM~15569332
> *better stay home!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2009, 08:49 AM~15569332
> *better stay home!!
> 
> 
> ...


;;;;;;;poor bear c u a da hop


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 5 2009, 08:39 AM~15569241
> *hes not talking to you  :buttkick:
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tiger 714 (May 2, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 09:29 AM~15569774
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tiger 714_@Nov 5 2009, 09:51 AM~15570056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:dam now thats funny. wait till i c u at the meeting. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tiger 714_@Nov 5 2009, 10:51 AM~15570056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2009, 08:49 AM~15569332
> *better stay home!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tiger 714_@Nov 5 2009, 09:51 AM~15570056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ha ha yall scanliss :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

UR INCLUDED {{{ CHIPPER D ]]]]]]</span>


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 06:38 PM~15575627
> *UR INCLUDED {{{ CHIPPER  D  ]]]]]]</span>
> *


GIVE A REST AIN'T NOBODY THINKING ABOUT YOU AND THAT BUCKET. :werd:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 06:38 PM~15575627
> *UR INCLUDED {{{ CHIPPER  D  ]]]]]]</span>
> *


IM FROM SD ALL I WANT TOO NO IF YOUR A SHOP SLUT OR WHAT BECAUSE YOU SAY KOOLAID THIS AND THAT AND I JUST SAW YOUR TRUCK AT CHIO SHOP AND I NO YOU WERE REDS BEFORE I JUST WANTED TOO NO IF YOUR GOING TOO BE A PART OF THE DREAMTEAM NEXT OR STREETLIFE HOW HIGH JOE MOST WANTED ONE WAY BLACK MAGIC DOW LOW LOW LIFE OR WHAT BECAUSE I NO GARICA CUSTOMS IS THE ONES THAT DID YOUR CAR I JUST WANT TOO NO AND NO IM NOT A HOPPER SO DONT SAY YOUR GOING TOO SERVE ME


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Nov 5 2009, 08:15 PM~15577600
> *IM FROM SD ALL I WANT  TOO NO IF YOUR A SHOP SLUT OR WHAT BECAUSE YOU SAY KOOLAID THIS AND THAT AND I JUST SAW YOUR TRUCK AT CHIO SHOP AND I NO YOU WERE REDS BEFORE I JUST WANTED  TOO NO IF YOUR GOING  TOO BE A PART OF THE DREAMTEAM NEXT OR STREETLIFE HOW HIGH JOE MOST WANTED ONE WAY BLACK MAGIC DOW LOW LOW LIFE OR WHAT BECAUSE I NO GARICA CUSTOMS IS THE ONES THAT DID YOUR CAR I JUST WANT TOO NO AND NO IM NOT A HOPPER SO DONT SAY YOUR GOING TOO  SERVE ME
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMMMMMMMMMM :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :around: :around:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0 :0yelling compton but u move to riverside al u doing bad and u call mutha fuckas out and ur shit aint even ready :0


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 5 2009, 09:25 PM~15577683
> *:0  :0yelling compton but u move to riverside al u doing bad and u call mutha fuckas out and ur shit aint even ready  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 5 2009, 09:25 PM~15577683
> *:0  :0yelling compton but u move to riverside al u doing bad and u call mutha fuckas out and ur shit aint even ready  :0
> *


 :0 :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:sounds you need a pass big gal.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

don't talk about what u don't no;;;ok


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Nov 5 2009, 09:15 PM~15577600
> *IM FROM SD ALL I WANT  TOO NO IF YOUR A SHOP SLUT OR WHAT BECAUSE YOU SAY KOOLAID THIS AND THAT AND I JUST SAW YOUR TRUCK AT CHIO SHOP AND I NO YOU WERE REDS BEFORE I JUST WANTED  TOO NO IF YOUR GOING  TOO BE A PART OF THE DREAMTEAM NEXT OR STREETLIFE HOW HIGH JOE MOST WANTED ONE WAY BLACK MAGIC DOW LOW LOW LIFE OR WHAT BECAUSE I NO GARICA CUSTOMS IS THE ONES THAT DID YOUR CAR I JUST WANT TOO NO AND NO IM NOT A HOPPER SO DONT SAY YOUR GOING TOO  SERVE ME
> *


dddaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 CHAIO HAS THAT SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:18 PM~15578866
> *dddaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  CHAIO HAS THAT SHIT!!!!!!
> *


and


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tiger 714_@Nov 5 2009, 09:51 AM~15570056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

big al you dont want hop you want to hop hop shop. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 5 2009, 10:24 PM~15578912
> *big al you dont want hop you want to hop hop shop. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:18 PM~15578866
> *dddaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  CHAIO HAS THAT SHIT!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SUP INSTIGATOR :wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 5 2009, 11:26 PM~15578923
> *:0
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ma bad you don't want to hop you want to hop shop. :twak: ma bad


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 5 2009, 10:24 PM~15578912
> *big al you dont want hop you want to hop hop shop. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 11:21 PM~15578889
> *and
> *


i thought you were team kool aid


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:29 PM~15578958
> *i thought you were team kool aid
> *


is there a problem?????


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 5 2009, 11:28 PM~15578950
> *:0  :0  :0 SUP INSTIGATOR  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:31 PM~15578986
> *:wave:
> *


U SURE ARE QUIET 2 NITE.....


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 11:30 PM~15578973
> *is there a problem?????
> *


dam i think we hit a nerve :tears: :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Nov 5 2009, 11:29 PM~15578958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ANGELLLLLLLLLL.....U GOT CALLED OUT :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 11:30 PM~15578973
> *i dont have a problem with you brutha AL......................HAHAHAHA*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 10:41 PM~15579072
> *i dont have a problem with you brutha AL......................HAHAHAHA
> *


bowing down :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 10:41 PM~15579072
> *i dont have a problem with you brutha AL......................HAHAHAHA
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 5 2009, 11:42 PM~15579081
> *bowing down :0
> *


X2 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 5 2009, 11:42 PM~15579081
> *bowing down :0
> *


TOOO WHO AL AID!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 10:44 PM~15579103
> *TOOO WHO AL AID!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :worship: :yessad:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:44 PM~15579103
> *TOOO WHO AL AID!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:44 PM~15579103
> *TOOO WHO AL AID!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MAN, THATS IT........DONT PM NO MORE , TALKN BOUT U NEED A FRIEND....U ON UR OWN HOMIE :angry:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:41 PM~15579072
> *I GOT NO BEEFS WITH NO BODY</span>*


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 11:50 PM~15579156
> *I GOT NO BEEFS  WITH NO BODY
> *


Don't start crying now, U started it. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

AIN'T NOBODY CRYING FOOL U GOT ME TWISTED;;OH U WANA PULL UP


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 5 2009, 11:46 PM~15579131
> *MAN, THATS IT........DONT PM NO MORE , TALKN BOUT U NEED A FRIEND....U ON  UR OWN HOMIE :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 11:50 PM~15579156
> *I GOT NO BEEFS  WITH NO BODY
> *


THATS IT AL AID WHEN WE GONNA DO THIS!!!!!!!!

IM BREAKING YOU OFF


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Members: DIPN714, BIG BEAR63, ANGELBOY, rug442, blue ice rag 63, mister x
ANGLEL BOY U BE IN MO VALLEY NOV 14 </span>


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 11:53 PM~15579191
> *AIN'T NOBODY CRYING FOOL U GOT ME TWISTED;;OH U WANA PULL UP
> *


where do U want me to pull up at, let's see reds, kool aid, garcia customs, how high, beaver boy hydraulics, one way, or SUPER CUTS, let me know where u going to be at so that i can pull up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:56 PM~15579215
> *THATS IT AL AID WHEN WE GONNA DO THIS!!!!!!!!
> 
> IM BREAKING YOU OFF
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 5 2009, 11:57 PM~15579226
> *where do U want me to pull up at, let's see reds, kool aid, garcia customs, how high, beaver boy hydraulics, one way, or SUPER CUTS, let me know where u going to be at so that i can pull up. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GIVE ME UR ADDRESS AND I WILL COME TO WHERE EVER U AT AND SERVE U


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 5 2009, 11:57 PM~15579226
> *where do U want me to pull up at, let's see reds, kool aid, garcia customs, how high, beaver boy hydraulics, one way, or SUPER CUTS, let me know where u going to be at so that i can pull up. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


;;;;;;;;I CAIN'T HEAR U;;;;;;;;;


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 11:59 PM~15579244
> *GIVE ME UR ADDRESS AND I WILL COME TO WHERE EVER U AT AND SERVE U
> *


If u don't come tomorrow u loss.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 10:56 PM~15579219
> *Members: DIPN714, BIG BEAR63, ANGELBOY, rug442, blue ice rag 63, ANGLEL BOY  U BE IN MO VALLEY NOV  14 </span>
> *


ill see u on the first :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 5 2009, 11:01 PM~15579261
> *ill see u on the first :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2009, 12:01 AM~15579261
> *ill see u on the first :0
> *


HAPPY U ALL RIGHT:::::THE DUCE IS HOT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 11:03 PM~15579278
> *BRING IT FOOL;;WHY WAIT TILL DA FIRST
> *


chrome painted belly frame working why wait til the 14th bear said tommorow or u lose


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

OK SICKSIDE U GET A PASS


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 6 2009, 12:03 AM~15579278
> *MY ELCO AGAINT YOUR DUMPTRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:07 PM~15579315
> *MY ELCO AGAINT YOUR DUMPTRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 6 2009, 12:07 AM~15579315
> *MY ELCO AGAINT YOUR DUMPTRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 6 2009, 12:08 AM~15579329
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 11:07 PM~15579312
> *OK SICKSIDE U GET A PASS
> *


dont need one fool i got ur whole club on the first o wait thats just u my bad i got u


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2009, 12:11 AM~15579354
> *dont need one fool i got ur whole club on the first o wait thats just u my bad i got u
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm gone talk to u all tomorrow. 1 more thing AL AID your car just might work better if you put it back stock... :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 5 2009, 11:18 PM~15579422
> *I'm gone talk to u all tomorrow. 1 more thing AL AID your car just might work better if you put it back stock... :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2009, 08:03 PM~15587408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2009, 08:03 PM~15587408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2009, 07:03 PM~15587408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 08:45 PM~15587781
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;MR.X;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 3 2009, 08:17 AM~15547311
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


I THOUGHT U WAS A PREACHA MAN WAT U DO-N OLD MAN IF U DONT NOC IF OFF.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 6 2009, 11:45 PM~15588724
> *I THOUGHT U WAS A PREACHA MAN WAT U DO-N OLD MAN IF U DONT NOC IF OFF.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 6 2009, 11:05 PM~15588445
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;MR.X;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>
> *


 :0


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2009, 12:11 AM~15579354
> *dont need one fool i got ur whole club on the first o wait thats just u my bad i got u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 26 2009, 11:31 AM~15469257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Godd Damn i M Glad ya'll said it all ... damn are you the long, lost lamont sandford ? 

U Big Dummy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man C'mon this is what a lowrider?? or a hopper ? in Cali it"s worth 50 bucks
this is a junk yard hopper against a completed impala is everybody on Dope in here? ......

That is a Circus car ...that car makes me want a mC double cheeseburger with big mac sauce....and a lg fries to go .... 

.Look Big Al buy a chevy not a gmc caberllero and put 50,000 g"s in it .. Step it up old man b4 u go talking shit to this club )....lol u can do a 150 inches it"s still a piece of shit 
sound like shit when it's in the air ... 
we riding impalas old man ... u too old for that shit ..and u don't hit ur own switch ...lol it gets better every time i read this ...

u got a switchman in the bedroom tooo ?? lmao damn u can't never bust nobody ass ,,with that shit and u not hoppin it ...lol it gets better every time i read this ... 

and u got 90% weight 10% gate lol ... in a circus elco .. wow u serious too .... u gone spend 500 in gas towing that car to Mo valley .. so i hope it is worth it ...cuz they are not laughing inside no more .. the jk is out .. 100 in.. on 15X6s with 2000 lbs.

in the tailgate ,, lol this is what is hott in the streets .. ???damn it's 2010 .....


Ya'll Keep it real with the old man ya'll he getting old the streets don't want him no more im sorry ... 
we got a car comin fresh out the junkyard just for u Big Al we don't hop bullshit ..
.So all that talkin these ***** is doin they wont tell u

but i will ...... 
Buy a impala get ur balls back .. what size rims are those 15X5's?? 
.....damn u lost old man ...Rear end under the gas tank ... 
But u want to hop lol .... go sit down and shave the grey hair off ur balls ... 

But no will tell u i will ....does that shit even run?
v6 or a nissan sentra motor inline four ...

lol we are not laughing with you but at you!!!! ....... :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :0 

oh yeah get a impala ..if u did not get anything else out of this post 
get a impala to talk shit ... u not in the same class as the 63 ...if u don't know me u will lol it's all fun Big al we all love lowriding but keep it real with ur self....Stickers and bad paint is not a lowrider... a piece of shit hopper yes ... 

But lowrider hell to the naaaaww..stay in ur class g-body ........We hop big boi shit round here ... .....u got served ... lol ..u got beat putin all that money in that .... :barf: What does it do ??? Get stuck at 102 ...and but who cares 15X6's went out of style with that goatee......lol
Certified Ryda ...... ...... ...... ..... --->>>>>>>Blacc Magic


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Nov 7 2009, 06:32 AM~15590209
> *Godd Damn i M Glad ya'll said it all ... damn are you the long, lost lamont sandford ?
> 
> U Big Dummy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 6 2009, 09:05 PM~15588445
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;MR.X;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>
> *


i guess war it is cus u aint gonna do it see u on the first :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 7 2009, 10:54 AM~15591302
> *i guess war it is cus u aint gonna do it see u on the first :0
> *


bring it on fool[ mr. x/size]
 see what u started bear


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Nov 7 2009, 06:32 AM~15590209
> *Godd Damn i M Glad ya'll said it all ... damn are you the long, lost lamont sandford ?
> 
> U Big Dummy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


what fool u talk all that junk;;;bt what ur's do


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 7 2009, 01:35 PM~15592314
> *bring it on fool[      mr.  x/size]
> see  what  u  started bear
> *



:nono: :no:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> bring it on fool[ mr. x/size]
> see what u started bear
> [/quot
> ur a real idiot arent u i dont give a fuck where u car at u a one hit wonder :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 7 2009, 01:55 PM~15592768
> *
> *


isee edit u must changed ur mind go ahead and say al aids


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

see what UUU started al aid, or may i say SNEAKIN DEACON :0 , if u would just hit your own switch, and stop being a cheerleader. :biggrin: instead of running your mouth on lay it low, u need to be practicing how to hit your OWN DAMMMM switch. NO EXCUSES :guns: al aid


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

CAN I SHOW YALL THE NEWEST NEXT LEVEL TOY?
SHUT DOWN THE SOUTH CENTRAL LA STREETS TODAY! 
HOW HIGH BUILT !!!!
I THINK ITS GONNA BE A PROBLEM OUT HERE IN THESE STREETS


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 8 2009, 08:57 PM~15602453
> *CAN I SHOW YALL THE NEWEST NEXT LEVEL TOY?
> SHUT DOWN THE SOUTH CENTRAL LA STREETS TODAY!
> HOW  HIGH BUILT !!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks big bear. much luv to certified ridaz


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 9 2009, 08:53 AM~15606130
> *thanks big bear. much luv to certified ridaz
> *


can i have it. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

i c u ridaz get to :biggrin: work


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

man yall got some of the cleanest hot cars around


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 9 2009, 09:05 AM~15606224
> *man yall got some of the cleanest hot cars around
> *


dam that its all most x-mass not can i have it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 9 2009, 09:05 AM~15606224
> *man yall got some of the cleanest hot cars around
> *


thanks we appreciate it family.


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

im gonna bring sum loot out there and see what i can get :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: cool the man don't trip at all.


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

i think im gonna make sure we see yall knock down that elco


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 9 2009, 09:18 AM~15606317
> *i think im gonna make sure we see yall knock down that elco
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Nov 7 2009, 06:32 AM~15590209
> *Godd Damn i M Glad ya'll said it all ... damn are you the long, lost lamont sandford ?
> 
> U Big Dummy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 7 2009, 01:35 PM~15592314
> *bring it on fool[      mr.  x/size]
> see  what  u  started bear
> *



im confused you started this topic? but i guess im not the only 1. :twak:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 9 2009, 09:18 AM~15606317
> *i think im gonna make sure we see yall knock down that elco
> *


U GUYS BRINGING DA WAGON RIGHT;;;STRECH;;MOE;;;[/size
;;;; I BE WAITING;;;


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 7 2009, 02:38 PM~15592329
> *what fool u talk all that junk;;;bt what  ur's  do
> *




my car does not look like that i can build one like that ....for ahhh i got about like 300 buck s and can hit pick a part in the morning and get enough refigerators to melt down and and put in my trunk ....like you ,,,,, i don't hop bullshit 

...oh yea u don't either cuz u don't even hop that ... so grab a switchman ...... and bring that piece of shit out here ....so we all can have a laugh ... when someone else hops that shit sounds like the trash truck grabing trash in front of my house @ 6a.m 

old man u old news ,,with a old elco it's 2010 and u hopin a elco ,,get ur game right b4 u get a me build a real car not a gmc ... i love elcos and u disrespecting them ..like that ...


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

Is the hop going down this weekend or what


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yes sir


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

hno: hno:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 10 2009, 01:24 PM~15622015
> * Is the hop going down this weekend or what
> *



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:nono: :nosad:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_NO GETTIN STUCK!!!_








:thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

what time this shit going down big bearski


----------



## lil jo3l (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 26 2009, 08:08 AM~15468124
> *SO  IF ANY ONE WANTS A PASS THEY BETTER ASK NOW
> *


u look like tha one that wants a pass :0 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Nov 12 2009, 03:33 PM~15646913
> *what time this shit going down big bearski
> *


when ever :biggrin: im ready now. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 12 2009, 07:07 PM~15648970
> *when ever  :biggrin:  im ready now. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Whens it going down??? This week-end or sooner???? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 12 2009, 09:16 PM~15650478
> *Whens it going down??? This week-end or sooner???? :biggrin:
> *


sat nite mo valley


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 1 2009, 11:03 AM~15528360
> *TAKE THE 60FWY EXIT FREDRICK AND PIGEON PASS GO STRAIGHT ITS ON THE RT SIDE IN THE BIG LOTS PARKING LOT 1/2 A MILE DOWN. POLICE DONT TRIP AT ALL YOU CAN KICK IT ALL NIGHT LONG IF YOU WANT. :thumbsup:  :yes: AS LONG AS NOBODY DO ANY BURN OUTS PLEASE.
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

What time????

BlackMagicHydraulics, ANGELBOY,Rat1

you going


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 12 2009, 09:42 PM~15650839
> *What time????
> 
> BlackMagicHydraulics, ANGELBOY,Rat1
> ...


ill say about 7pm :biggrin:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

is he giving autographs?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 13 2009, 09:18 AM~15654959
> *is he giving autographs?
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 13 2009, 10:19 AM~15654970
> *HA HA HA HA HA HA
> *


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Oct 29 2009, 06:35 PM~15507680
> *ill go to his barber shop  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but not for a hair cut cuzz ive seen his beard.  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

whats up bear u gonna serve that Ronald McDonald car or what


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

WAD UP OL MAN


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

LETS DO THIS :thumbsup: CLEAN ON THE INSIDE CLEAN ON THE OUT SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 14 2009, 10:12 AM~15663526
> *LETS DO THIS  :thumbsup: CLEAN ON THE INSIDE CLEAN ON THE OUT SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

DONT GET SERVED OUT THERE IMA BE THERE. OL MAN


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 14 2009, 05:23 PM~15665899
> *DONT  GET SERVED OUT THERE IMA BE THERE. OL MAN
> *


WERE SAN DIEGO?????????????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 14 2009, 10:12 AM~15663526
> *LETS DO THIS  :thumbsup: CLEAN ON THE INSIDE CLEAN ON THE OUT SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

IM LEAVING MA HOUSE RT NOW DRIVEN MA SHIT :biggrin: :0 LETS DO THIS.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

Out here in mo valley, don't see big al...bigmike said it


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

Weres big al ay he kalin everyone n he not here


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 14 2009, 09:43 PM~15667893
> *Out here in mo valley, don't see big al...bigmike said it
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Big Al Big Al Big Al :uh: you didnt say :dunno: From 7 to 11 And you on here doing all this :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: Thinking you were going to have Bear :worship: you  

Guess we know who needed the hall pass


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

BIG AL YOU SAID YOU WANTED SOME, I KNOW YOUR NOT AT CHURCH AND MCDONALDS IS NOT OPEN, SO WHERE ARE YOU, AL AID YOU AINT SERVING NOTHING BUT HAIR CUTS SOUNDS LIKE YOU NEED A PASS OR DID YOU PASS THE SPOT LIKE YOU PASS YOUR SWITCH, WELL I CALL THAT A LOST, O AND NO YOU CANT GET ANOTHER ONE, LIKE I SAID, YOU GOT THE MUSTARD NOW CATCH UP. :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

BIG BEARS 63:thumbsup: 

 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

HEY BIG DAWG IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YA'LL MAN WE HAD A NICE TIME I THOUGHT I'LL SEE BIG AL BUT HEY IT IS WAT IT IS WINNER BY FORFITURE BIG MUTHAPHUC-N BEAR CERTIFIED RIDAZ.................................................... :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 14 2009, 05:33 PM~15666341
> *WERE SAN DIEGO?????????????????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

NANA NANA NANA NANA HEY HEY GOODBYE AL :thumbsdown:, THE TOPIC OF THE NIGHT IS GONA SERVE A AL TONIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: , WHO SAID IT ? I SAID IT. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PROPS BIG DAWG, ONE LUV HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

Big al was a no show who makes a topic and don't even show 





Dena 4 life was in the house we had a good time big ups to bear and the Certified ridaz


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

i drove all the way to mo val to see this big al vs. bear, props to bear


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

OK OK OK! HERE IT IS IN A NUTSHELL FOR ALL THOSE THAT WAS THERE AND THOSE THAT WASNT.

TIME TO GET DRESSED -- 20 MINS
TIME TO GET MY KIDS DRESSED -- 45 MINS
TIME TO DRIVE TO MEET UP W/ NEXT LEVEL -- 20 MINS
GAS -- 30 BUCKS
FOOD -- 40 BUCKS
THE DRIVE IN TRAFFIC -- 2 & 1/2 HOURS
WALKING AND WAITING TO SEE AL DO SUMTHIN -- 1 HOUR
WATCHIN EVERYBODY HOP AND TALK SHIT -- 1 HOUR
KNOWING THAT BIG AL FLAKED OUT? PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!
PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 15 2009, 08:35 AM~15669908
> *OK OK OK! HERE IT IS IN A NUTSHELL FOR ALL THOSE THAT WAS THERE AND THOSE THAT WASNT.
> 
> TIME  TO GET DRESSED                                        --  20 MINS
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

AND THE WINNER IN THE IN THE 1ST ROUND. AS A RESULT OF SUBMISSION BY TRIANGLE CHOKE HOLD AND A SWIFT KICK IN THA ASS. . . . . :buttkick: 

ITS BIG BEAR! FROM CERTIFIED RIDAAAAAAAAAZ! THANK YOU AND THIS HAS BEEN ANOTHER EDITION OF PLEASE DONT DO THAT DUMB SHIT EVER AGAIN! WE HOPE ENJOYED THE PROGRAM :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 15 2009, 08:17 AM~15670089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

The freakin deacon was a no show if u scared go to church


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 15 2009, 09:21 AM~15670116
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 15 2009, 01:10 AM~15669171
> *HEY BIG DAWG IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YA'LL MAN WE HAD A NICE TIME I THOUGHT I'LL SEE BIG AL BUT HEY IT IS WAT IT IS WINNER BY FORFITURE BIG MUTHAPHUC-N BEAR CERTIFIED RIDAZ.................................................... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CANT WAIT 2 HANG OUT WITH YOU ALL AGAIN MUCH LUV . :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Nov 15 2009, 04:33 AM~15669520
> *i drove all the way to mo val to see this big al vs. bear, props to bear
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAM NOW THATS A REAL GOOD ONE :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 15 2009, 08:35 AM~15669908
> *OK OK OK! HERE IT IS IN A NUTSHELL FOR ALL THOSE THAT WAS THERE AND THOSE THAT WASNT.
> 
> TIME  TO GET DRESSED                                        --  20 MINS
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 15 2009, 08:53 AM~15669982
> *AND THE WINNER IN THE IN THE 1ST ROUND. AS A RESULT OF SUBMISSION BY TRIANGLE CHOKE HOLD AND A SWIFT KICK IN THA ASS. . . . . :buttkick:
> 
> ITS BIG BEAR! FROM CERTIFIED RIDAAAAAAAAAZ! THANK YOU AND THIS HAS BEEN ANOTHER EDITION OF PLEASE DONT DO THAT DUMB SHIT EVER AGAIN! WE HOPE ENJOYED THE PROGRAM :werd:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU CRAZY


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

what up big bear, put another one under the belt


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

MAN I HAD A REAL GOOD TIME WITH EVERY ONE, THANKS TO EVERY ONE WHO CAME OUT,I HOPE EVERY ONE MADE IT HOME OKAY. NOW DID ANY ONE STOP A MCDONALDS TO SEE AL AIDS NEW BARBER SHOP IN THE REST ROOM, I HEARD THATS WERE HE WAS AT.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 15 2009, 10:09 AM~15670417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MA ***** SHANNON FROM LOVE ONES C.C. HITTING IT FROM THE DOOR :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Nov 15 2009, 10:11 AM~15670436
> *what up big bear, put another one under the belt
> *


THANKS BIG DOG :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

this topic should be change to gonna serve a happy meal cause he was stuck in the drive thru window last night :banghead:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 15 2009, 09:06 AM~15670033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 as we can tell big bear was hittin his own stitch </span>somethin we kno big al will never do  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Nov 15 2009, 10:48 AM~15670645
> * as we can tell big bear was hittin his own stitch </span>somethin we kno big al will never do  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AL AID CAN WE ALL GET A AAAAAAAAAMAN, N CAN YOU SUPER SIZE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 24 2009, 11:59 PM~15457351
> *<span style='color:red'>;;;;;NEED TO  WATCH WHAT U SAY  BRO;;NOW HANDLE THIS ACTION;;
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 15 2009, 09:56 AM~15670695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 15 2009, 08:06 AM~15670033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

MUCH LUV TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE BIG BEARSKI, & TO ALL OF THE DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS AS WELL. ONE LUV CERTIFIED RIDAZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

1 cant build his own car 
2 cant hit his own switch
3 cant show up to his own shit 
three strikes :thumbsdown:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

What do bear....straight game 64 will bust that ass cuzz!!!!!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Nov 15 2009, 06:42 PM~15673373
> *What do bear....straight game 64 will bust that ass cuzz!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hear we go again.


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

The truth hurts???? Speak on it then!!!!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Nov 15 2009, 07:00 PM~15673521
> *The truth hurts????  Speak on it then!!!!
> *


you called me out, now what drive it down and lets make it happen on the 1st.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 15 2009, 06:04 PM~15673550
> *you called me out, now what drive it down and lets make it happen on the 1st.
> *


that lead bucket aint driving!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 15 2009, 07:06 PM~15673572
> *that lead bucket aint driving!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

Suge's 64 is working my nigg...driving and looking good..he ain't big gal no lead slead here..


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

look ma ***** i think it will be a good hop, but you might not show up so ill wait till the first so i can have somebody to hop against just in case you don't show up. :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Nov 15 2009, 06:15 PM~15673639
> *Suge's 64 is working my nigg...driving and looking good..he ain't big gal no lead slead here..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 15 2009, 07:04 PM~15673550
> *you called me out, now what drive it down and lets make it happen on the 1st.
> *


Make sure u zip tie them hose ain't jump rope


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 15 2009, 07:18 PM~15673669
> *look ma ***** i think it will be a good hop, but you might not show up so ill wait till the first so i can have somebody to hop against just in case you don't show up. :thumbsup:
> *


Kind of like when u fools came down to the sg piknic with no ridaZ...


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Nov 15 2009, 07:22 PM~15673723
> *Make sure u zip tie them hose ain't jump rope
> *


 :nono: booooooo not funny try again.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Nov 15 2009, 07:28 PM~15673800
> *Kind of like when u fools came down to the sg piknic with no ridaZ...
> *


for what your car was not working anyway.


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

Bear on the real tho u shit lookin good....BUT u in the small pond called I.E come to SD and fuck with the real big fishs cuzz   :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Nov 15 2009, 06:36 PM~15673885
> *Bear on the real tho u shit lookin good....BUT u in the small pond called I.E come to SD and fuck with the real big fishs cuzz    :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Nov 15 2009, 07:36 PM~15673885
> *Bear on the real tho u shit lookin good....BUT u in the small pond called I.E come to SD and fuck with the real big fishs cuzz    :0
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks ma nigg :thumbsup: you got it we gone do this. :h5:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 15 2009, 08:41 PM~15673943
> *:thumbsup: thanks ma nigg  :thumbsup: you got it we gone do this. :h5:
> *


What up bear locsta :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Nov 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15674159
> *What up bear locsta :biggrin:
> *


MAAAAAA ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

:biggrin:

wow where is Big Al ???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

He had a DVD signing to attend :biggrin:


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 15 2009, 10:55 PM~15676221
> *He had a DVD signing to attend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no disresprect but u not showing up was bad, got it;;I heard no show is a lost; we will b looking 4 u;;;


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

help ur bro out alex u guys freinds i heard;;what happen


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Nov 15 2009, 07:36 PM~15673885
> *<span style='color:blue'>sandiego what;s going on;;u guys got something working*


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

gears boarded out right;;S>D


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr low low_@Nov 15 2009, 11:44 PM~15676591
> *no disresprect but u not showing up was bad, got it;;I heard no show is a lost; we will b looking 4 u;;;
> *


 :scrutinize: That u Al ????


Just askn cuz ur punctuations n stuff..... :biggrin:


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

no got a 59 chevy


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714+Oct 24 2009, 07:59 PM~15457351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

AL :thumbsdown: NO SHOW :thumbsdown:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

al were u at i was looking for u


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

the word on the street was that his car was at some shop and couldnt get it out :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

THAT'S THE WORD ON THE STREETS, AND THAT IT WAS ALL IN PIECES. :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 16 2009, 08:12 AM~15678006
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


C........thats what i said :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 16 2009, 12:06 PM~15678331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently they cloned his ass too, all the dudes out front look like him.


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 16 2009, 09:06 AM~15678331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4.cant use his own ride :twak: :twak:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 16 2009, 12:02 AM~15676745
> *:scrutinize: That u Al ????
> Just askn cuz ur punctuations n stuff..... :biggrin:
> *


thats what i was thinkn :biggrin:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

<-------this is messed up Everybody around you gains weight??

90% weight 10% gate 
Big Al could not not make it Because of lack of a trailer to hold all that weight he should have taken a tip from him 


work smarter not harder....


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NOW THAT'S A LOT OF WEIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 2 2009, 03:24 PM~15539655
> *Bear's Tre
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean as fuck


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE, CERTIFIED ONE LUV :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr low low_@Nov 15 2009, 11:46 PM~15676604
> *help ur bro out alex u guys freinds i heard;;what happen
> *


NOT MUCH DONT WANNA GET INVOLVED IN ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN .HAVENT TOUCHED THAT CAR SINCE VEGAS ,BUT IM SURE HES GOT SOMETHING GOING ON HE WOULDNT LOOK THAT BAD JUST FOR NO REASON


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr low low_@Nov 15 2009, 11:53 PM~15676674
> *gears boarded out right;;S>D
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 15 2009, 08:18 PM~15673669
> *look ma ***** i think it will be a good hop, but you might not show up so ill wait till the first so i can have somebody to hop against just in case you don't show up. :thumbsup:
> *


 DEC SIXTH THERE WILL B A HOP AT THE ANGELS STATDIUM SPONCERD BY HIGH END HYDRAULICS $300.00 FOR EACH CATOGORY SINGLE ,DOUBLE,AND RADICAL........ :biggrin: WESS UP BIG BEAR I NO U DOWN RITE !!!!!!!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Nov 16 2009, 06:37 PM~15683896
> *DEC SIXTH THERE WILL B A HOP AT THE ANGELS STATDIUM SPONCERD BY  HIGH END HYDRAULICS $300.00 FOR EACH CATOGORY SINGLE ,DOUBLE,AND RADICAL........  :biggrin: WESS UP BIG BEAR I NO U DOWN RITE !!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Al still has not checked in...... he's been on.... :0


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Nov 16 2009, 05:59 PM~15683513
> *NOT MUCH DONT WANNA GET INVOLVED IN ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN .HAVENT TOUCHED THAT CAR SINCE VEGAS ,BUT IM SURE HES GOT SOMETHING GOING ON HE WOULDNT LOOK THAT BAD JUST FOR NO REASON
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

I THINK AL AID IS ON HERE AS A ANONYMOUS USER SO THAT NO ONE KNOWS WHO HE IS. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

I KNO WHER BIG AL IZ..HE'S STUCK IN THE MCPLAY GROUND..HE'S DO'N BAD.. HE GOT TO MANY BALL'S IN THE BED OF HIS TRUCK..OPP'S I MENT ELCO..


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HATERHURTER28 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 28 2009, 06:36 PM~15497625
> *:0 All shit the big homie bac online, what up loc.....
> *


  WHAT UP HOMIE INTRENET WAZ DOWN BUT ITZ BACC UP HOLLA AT YA BOI JDN's FINEST


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BIG DAWG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr low low_@Nov 16 2009, 09:31 PM~15687007
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ip check mr impala now we need ur input


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 17 2009, 09:37 PM~15698824
> *ip check mr impala now we need ur input
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## HATERHURTER28 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Nov 17 2009, 05:48 PM~15695707
> *WHAT'S UP BIG DAWG :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THIS YA ***** SLIM HOLLA,N AT MY CERTIFIED FAM WHAT UP YALL BEAR AINT NEVA SCARED YALL LOOKED REAL GOOD OUT THERE MY SON LUVED THAT OL SHIT LIKE SUM1 SAID A NO SHOW IZ ALOST IJUS HOPE AL WILL SHOW UP 1 DAY THAT SHIT WAZ LIVE HOMIE I WANNA C MO MUCH LUV uffin: :420: uffin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

YES SIR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 17 2009, 10:37 PM~15698824
> *ip check mr impala now we need ur input
> *


I hope it aint him.....hes gonna make u guys from S.A. look real bad.....or is he from S.D now ?? :dunno:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 18 2009, 11:35 AM~15702723
> *I hope it aint him.....hes gonna make u guys from S.A. look real bad.....or is he from S.D now ??  :dunno:
> *


hell nah!!!!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Nov 18 2009, 10:45 AM~15702832
> *hell nah!!!!!!! :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

cmon now........................THATS UR HOMIE! :cheesy:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 18 2009, 11:35 AM~15702723
> *I hope it aint him.....hes gonna make u guys from S.A. look real bad.....or is he from S.D now ??  :dunno:
> *


 :nono: Just his self not the city


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Nov 18 2009, 11:04 AM~15703008
> *:nono:  Just his self not the city
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THATS WHY I QUOTED MR.X..................HE KNOWS IM JUST FUCKING AROUND......


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 18 2009, 12:08 PM~15703050
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THATS WHY I QUOTED MR.X..................HE KNOWS IM JUST FUCKING AROUND......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

Spotted him by my house yesterday, Flower n Warner... :0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Al is a good dude, u just getting bashed so much cuzz u ain't been on the site...............But I no u got something up ya sleeve, u ain't quite for nut'n :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 18 2009, 09:35 AM~15702723
> *I hope it aint him.....hes gonna make u guys from S.A. look real bad.....or is he from S.D now ??  :dunno:
> *


 :0 haha now al really gonna get it on the first


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Nov 16 2009, 02:11 PM~15681179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

orale


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

see you soon


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

be ready to hop when i see u dude


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr low low_@Nov 18 2009, 03:57 PM~15705841
> *
> *


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Nov 18 2009, 02:15 PM~15704759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

BIG AL MORE LIKE BIG FLAKE DA HOT SPOT WAS THERE & JUAN FROM HANGEM HIGH GOT HIS ASS BUSTED BY DA HOT SPOT


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 18 2009, 10:35 AM~15702723
> *I hope it aint him.....hes gonna make u guys from S.A. look real bad.....or is he from S.D now ??  :dunno:
> *


hell no he is a free agent ithought la picked him up but maybe it was sd :biggrin: :roflmao: :0


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Nov 19 2009, 10:43 PM~15722491
> *BIG AL MORE LIKE BIG FLAKE DA HOT SPOT WAS THERE & JUAN FROM HANGEM HIGH GOT HIS ASS BUSTED BY DA HOT SPOT
> *


What it do bro y'all got that cutty workin nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Nov 19 2009, 10:43 PM~15722491
> *BIG AL MORE LIKE BIG FLAKE DA HOT SPOT WAS THERE & JUAN FROM HANGEM HIGH GOT HIS ASS BUSTED BY DA HOT SPOT
> *



I TAKE THAT LOSE I HAD A FIRE ON MY WAY UP THERE BUT I STILL HOP U WILL HAVE TO SEE ME AGAIN AND THAT LITTLE 53 INCH U DOING ANIT ENOUGH DONT MAKE ME TAKE DOWN THE HOLE SHOP


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

Old Fart Football

An old married couple no sooner hit the pillows when the old man passes gas and says, ‘Seven Points.'

His wife rolls over and says, 'What in the world was that?'
The old man replied, 'its fart football.'

A few minutes later his wife lets one go and says ‘Touchdown, tie score.'

After about five minutes the old man lets another one go and says,
'Aha. I'm ahead 14 to 7.'

Not to be outdone the wife rips out another one and says,
'Touchdown, tie score.'

Five seconds go by and she lets out a little squeaker and says,
'Field goal, I lead 17 to 14.' Now the pressure is on the old man.

He refuses to get beaten by a woman, so he strains real hard.
Since defeat is totally unacceptable, he gives it everything he's got, and accidentally shits in the bed.

The wife says, 'What the hell was that?'

The old man says, 'Half time, switch sides.


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 20 2009, 07:16 AM~15725056
> *I TAKE THAT LOSE I HAD A FIRE ON MY WAY UP THERE BUT I STILL HOP U WILL HAVE TO SEE ME AGAIN AND THAT LITTLE 53 INCH U DOING ANIT ENOUGH DONT MAKE ME TAKE DOWN THE HOLE SHOP
> *


THE SHOP WILL SERVE YOUR WHOLE CLUB OH WAIT WE GOT TWO CARS ALREADY. BRING A RULER FOR WHEN I HAND YOUR ASS TO YOU. DON'T FORGET TO SPEND SOME MONEY AT BIG JOHNS SO THERE IS NO EXCUSES. LEARN HOW TO TAKE A LOSS...SORE LOSER :twak:


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Nov 20 2009, 01:15 PM~15728113
> *THE SHOP WILL SERVE YOUR WHOLE CLUB OH WAIT WE GOT TWO CARS ALREADY. BRING A RULER FOR WHEN I HAND YOUR ASS TO YOU. DON'T FORGET TO SPEND SOME MONEY AT BIG JOHNS SO THERE IS NO EXCUSES. LEARN HOW TO TAKE A LOSS...SORE LOSER  :twak:
> *


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 19 2009, 09:53 PM~15721823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 im looking at the arrow, and where its headed
NO TO SEX??? or NO TO BUTT SEX??


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Nov 19 2009, 10:43 PM~15722491
> *BIG AL MORE LIKE BIG FLAKE DA HOT SPOT WAS THERE & JUAN FROM HANGEM HIGH GOT HIS ASS BUSTED BY DA HOT SPOT
> *


 uffin: WE WILL MEET AGAIN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Nov 20 2009, 01:15 PM~15728113
> *THE SHOP WILL SERVE YOUR WHOLE CLUB OH WAIT WE GOT TWO CARS ALREADY. BRING A RULER FOR WHEN I HAND YOUR ASS TO YOU. DON'T FORGET TO SPEND SOME MONEY AT BIG JOHNS SO THERE IS NO EXCUSES. LEARN HOW TO TAKE A LOSS...SORE LOSER  :twak:
> *



I CAN TAKE A LOSE YOU GUYS GOT ME ON A DAY WHEN MY TRUNK GOT FIRE AND I STILL PULLED IT UP I COULD NOT HOP AT ALL BUT I DID CHREELEADER THAT CAR ANIT DOING SHIT BUT 50 IF THAT :nono: :tears:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:0 :0  :0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 20 2009, 07:38 PM~15731061
> *uffin: WE WILL MEET AGAIN
> *


DEC SIXTH AT THE BIG "A" :biggrin:


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 20 2009, 06:42 PM~15731100
> *I CAN TAKE A LOSE YOU GUYS GOT ME ON A DAY WHEN MY TRUNK GOT FIRE AND I STILL PULLED IT UP I COULD NOT HOP AT ALL BUT I DID CHREELEADER THAT CAR ANIT DOING SHIT BUT 50 IF THAT :nono:  :tears:
> *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Nov 20 2009, 11:51 PM~15734922
> *DEC SIXTH AT THE BIG "A" :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 20 2009, 05:42 PM~15731100
> *I CAN TAKE A LOSE YOU GUYS GOT ME ON A DAY WHEN MY TRUNK GOT FIRE AND I STILL PULLED IT UP I COULD NOT HOP AT ALL BUT I DID CHREELEADER THAT CAR ANIT DOING SHIT BUT 50 IF THAT :nono:  :tears:
> *


OH BUT YOU RAN YOUR MOUTH MYBE YOU SHOULDN"T TALK LOSER :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :uh: :uh: WHAT EVER YOU GOT SERVED EVERY WHON GOT SEE :worship: :worship: :worship: :banghead:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Nov 22 2009, 04:20 AM~15743254
> *OH BUT YOU RAN YOUR MOUTH MYBE YOU SHOULDN"T TALK LOSER  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :uh:  :uh:  WHAT EVER YOU GOT SERVED EVERY WHON GOT SEE :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :banghead:
> *



Y ARE A JOKE U WISH U HAD A CAR THAT WORKS LIKE MINE :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

I WAS OUT RUNNING THE STREETS LAST NITE AND GUESS WHO I RAN INTO ON SLAUSON AND WESTERN. . . . BIG AL AKA 714 DIPN AKA WHO SAID IT? YEA AMD WE STARTED CHOPPIN IT UP ABOUT WHERE HE BEEN AND WHAT HAPPENED ON THE BEAR HOP. ALL HE SAID WAS HE NOT NEVER SCARED OF NOBODY OUT HERE. HIS CAR WILL BE OUT AND TAKING OUT ALL COMPETITION. HE SAYS HE HAS A NEW LOCK UP AND CRAZY INCHES... AND IN THE WORDS OF BIG AL "DONT RUN"


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 23 2009, 08:17 AM~15752162
> *I WAS OUT RUNNING THE STREETS LAST NITE AND GUESS WHO I RAN INTO ON SLAUSON AND WESTERN. . . .  BIG AL AKA 714 DIPN AKA WHO SAID IT? YEA AMD WE STARTED CHOPPIN IT UP ABOUT WHERE HE BEEN AND WHAT HAPPENED ON THE BEAR HOP. ALL HE SAID WAS HE NOT NEVER SCARED OF NOBODY OUT HERE. HIS CAR WILL BE OUT AND TAKING OUT ALL COMPETITION. HE SAYS HE HAS A NEW LOCK UP AND CRAZY INCHES... AND IN THE WORDS OF BIG AL "DONT RUN"
> *




MR TRACK SHOES. :wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

and it ain't no joke;;</span>


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 22 2009, 06:29 AM~15743484
> *Y ARE A JOKE U WISH U HAD A CAR THAT WORKS LIKE MINE  :worship:  :worship:
> *


what do you mean , we are all waiting to see it work,so make it work and then talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :banghead: :werd: and remember da hot spot cutlass will keep servin that ass


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Nov 23 2009, 03:28 PM~15756107
> *what do you mean , we are all waiting to see it work,so make it work and then talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :werd: and remember da hot spot cutlass will keep servin that ass
> *


NOT 4 LONG ........ :0


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Nov 23 2009, 04:08 PM~15757852
> *NOT 4 LONG ........  :0
> *


NO PROBLEM ,DA HOT SPOT IS READY,WITH THE WHITE REGAL AND THE BLACK CUTTY SEE YOU ALL ON THE FIRST :machinegun: :wave:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Nov 23 2009, 02:28 PM~15756107
> *what do you mean , we are all waiting to see it work,so make it work and then talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :werd: and remember da hot spot cutlass will keep servin that ass
> *




MY CAR IS GOING TO :barf: ON THAT CUTLASS IT A PROMISE AND BACKBUMMPER SAID IT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Nov 23 2009, 05:49 PM~15758282
> *NO PROBLEM ,DA HOT SPOT IS READY,WITH THE WHITE REGAL AND THE BLACK CUTTY SEE YOU ALL ON THE FIRST  :machinegun:  :wave:
> *



NO U SEE ME ON THE 6 AT THE SHOW SHIT MY BAD U AND NO MORE AAATOW'S LMAO


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 23 2009, 09:34 PM~15760527
> *NO U SEE ME ON THE 6 AT THE SHOW SHIT MY BAD U AND NO MORE AAATOW'S LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 23 2009, 08:34 PM~15760527
> *NO U SEE ME ON THE 6 AT THE SHOW SHIT MY BAD U AND NO MORE AAATOW'S LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

U RIGHT AL ABOUT THIS (NO WEAPON FORMED AGAINST ME SHALL NOT PROSPER) AMEN. WE ARE GOING TO DO GOD'S WORD NOW, IT ALSO SAYS (TOUCH NOT MY ANOINTED AND DO MY PROPHET NO HARM), ( GOD GIVES GRACE TO THE HUMBLE, AND RESIST THE PROUD), (GOD SHALL NOT BE MOCK),THERE'S MORE TO BE SAID, BUT IM GOING TO LEAVE U WITH THIS (MATTEW CHP.18 VERSE 6 BUT WHOSO SHALL OFFEND ONE OF THESE LITTLE ONES WHICH BELIEVE IN ME, IT WERE BETTER FOR HIM THAT A MILLSTONE WERE HANG ABOUT HIS NECK, AND THAT HE WERE DROWNED IN THE DEPTH OF THE SEA) IN JESUS NAME. :angel:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 23 2009, 07:34 PM~15760527
> *NO U SEE ME ON THE 6 AT THE SHOW SHIT MY BAD U AND NO MORE AAATOW'S LMAO
> *


A IF WE GO WE ARE DRIVEN ,BUT THATS ALL YOU TALK ABOUT BECAUSE THATS ALL YOUR CAR CAN DO ,IT CANT HIT THE BUMPER SO YOU WIN ON DRIVEN BUT NOT HITTIN THE BUMPER BACKBUMPERNONE :twak: :thumbsup: :buttkick: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DA HOT SPOT ENOUGH SAID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Nov 26 2009, 12:43 PM~15790192
> *U RIGHT AL ABOUT THIS (NO WEAPON FORMED AGAINST ME SHALL NOT PROSPER) AMEN. WE ARE GOING TO DO GOD'S WORD NOW, IT ALSO SAYS (TOUCH NOT MY ANOINTED AND DO MY PROPHET NO HARM), ( GOD GIVES GRACE TO THE HUMBLE, AND RESIST THE PROUD), (GOD SHALL NOT BE MOCK),THERE'S MORE TO BE SAID, BUT IM GOING TO LEAVE U WITH THIS (MATTEW CHP.18 VERSE 6 BUT WHOSO SHALL OFFEND ONE OF THESE LITTLE ONES WHICH BELIEVE IN ME, IT WERE BETTER FOR HIM THAT A MILLSTONE WERE HANG ABOUT HIS NECK, AND THAT HE WERE DROWNED IN THE DEPTH OF THE SEA) IN JESUS NAME.  :angel:
> *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Nov 26 2009, 12:52 PM~15790264
> *A IF WE GO WE ARE DRIVEN ,BUT THATS ALL YOU TALK ABOUT BECAUSE THATS ALL YOUR CAR CAN DO ,IT CANT HIT THE BUMPER SO YOU WIN ON DRIVEN BUT NOT HITTIN THE BUMPER BACKBUMPERNONE  :twak:  :thumbsup:  :buttkick: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DA HOT SPOT ENOUGH SAID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



ALL U GOT IS LEAD IN A TRUCK THAT NOT LOWRIDING


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 26 2009, 05:45 PM~15792503
> *
> *


WOW!!!!!! FIRE IN MY BONES. :angel:


----------



## HATERHURTER28 (Jul 14, 2009)

WHAT UP MIKE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 27 2009, 11:24 AM~15797383
> *WOW!!!!!! FIRE IN MY BONES. :angel:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 U MEAN LIKE FIRE SHUT UP IN UR BONES?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 30 2009, 01:48 AM~15819675
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 U MEAN LIKE FIRE SHUT UP IN UR BONES?????????? :biggrin:
> *


NO THAT'S NOT WAT I MEAN I WASN'T QUOTE-N THE SONG THAT WAS HOW I FELT BOUGHT THE CONVERSATION I NO THE SONG WELL. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 23 2009, 08:17 AM~15752162
> *I WAS OUT RUNNING THE STREETS LAST NITE AND GUESS WHO I RAN INTO ON SLAUSON AND WESTERN. . . .  BIG AL AKA 714 DIPN AKA WHO SAID IT? YEA AMD WE STARTED CHOPPIN IT UP ABOUT WHERE HE BEEN AND WHAT HAPPENED ON THE BEAR HOP. ALL HE SAID WAS HE NOT NEVER SCARED OF NOBODY OUT HERE. HIS CAR WILL BE OUT AND TAKING OUT ALL COMPETITION. HE SAYS HE HAS A NEW LOCK UP AND CRAZY INCHES... AND IN THE WORDS OF BIG AL "DONT RUN"
> *


BIG JAY DO U HAVE FOOTAGE ON WAT HE SAID.?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YES SIR!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN619_@Nov 30 2009, 12:48 AM~15819675
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 U MEAN LIKE FIRE SHUT UP IN UR BONES?????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 30 2009, 07:50 AM~15820420
> *BIG JAY DO U HAVE FOOTAGE ON WAT HE SAID.?
> *


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 18 2009, 02:22 PM~15705450
> *:0 haha now al really gonna get it on the first
> *


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

it came out dark but i do got it tho


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

youre gonna see us this weekend and on new years. we gonna make you eat cheese like big suge from straight game did in san diego. oh my fault i bet you didnt want nobody to know that you went soft when he ran up on you with the wagon huh. congrats homie youve just been exposed for the lollipop that you really are. sorry it kinda slipped out. but like i said you messed up...dont forget what we do. we are alowrider club not a sit at the shop club. you havent earned the right to even talk to us. youre not even on our level. just lookin for a glitch in this game to get in. its not us homie. be clear youre gonna get you hop. so keep your switchman ready. and when its all over. . . we already know youre not gonna give us our props but it doesnt matter anyway. . . you dont count anyway. youre just something to do. lol youre credit is all bad out here homie. you havent earned a title shot with NEXT LEVEL. youve ran for straight game and then flaked out on the mo val thing with bear. and now u think you wanna get down with one of the hottest car clubs in the game rite now? in the words of the mack. . . "SLAP YOURSELF SO I DONT HAVE TO DO IT SUCKA" :twak: :buttkick: youre a joke. we dont take you seriously . hell nobody does. :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 01:22 PM~15926216
> *youre gonna see us this weekend and on new years. we gonna make you eat cheese like big suge from straight game did in san diego. oh my fault i bet you didnt want nobody to know that you went soft when he ran up on you with the wagon huh. congrats homie youve just been exposed for the lollipop that you really are. sorry it kinda slipped out. but like i said you messed up...dont forget what we do. we are alowrider club not a sit at the shop club. you havent earned the right to even talk to us. youre not even on our level. just lookin for a glitch in this game to get in. its not us homie. be clear youre gonna get you hop. so keep your switchman ready. and when its all over. . . we already know youre not gonna give us our props but it doesnt matter anyway. . . you dont count anyway. youre just something to do. lol youre credit is all bad out here homie. you havent earned a title shot with NEXT LEVEL. youve ran for straight game and then flaked out on the mo val thing with bear. and now u think you wanna get down with one of the hottest car clubs in the game rite now? in the words of the mack. . . "SLAP YOURSELF SO I DONT HAVE TO DO IT SUCKA"  :twak:  :buttkick: youre a joke. we dont take you seriously . hell nobody does. :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :0 dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP BEAR/


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 11:10 PM~15933540
> *WHAT UP BEAR/
> *


 :wave: what up fam


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

MAN WE CHILLIN. HOWS EVERYTHING OUT THERE PIMPIN


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 11:18 PM~15933649
> *MAN WE CHILLIN. HOWS EVERYTHING OUT THERE PIMPIN
> *


man cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: waiting for the first. :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Dec 9 2009, 11:20 PM~15933678
> *man cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: waiting for the first. :thumbsup:
> *



WHAT UP BEAR? THAT WAS HEAVY FROM THE NEXT :0 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

wasnt heavy at al big juan it was just all actual facts and i put them out there. he lied about the next last sunday and i came with the real and if he show his face in the streets sunday he gettin got. simple as that. no hard feelings and he dont have to like me or my crew. but what he not gonna do is disrespect my club.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 9 2009, 01:22 PM~15926216
> * we gonna make you eat cheese like big suge from straight game did in san diego.  oh my fault i bet you didnt want nobody to know that you went soft when he ran up on you with the wagon huh
> *



*I DON'T KNOW WHO LIED 2 U PIMP... :dunno:
BIG SUGE DID'NT MAKE NO BODY EAT NO KIND OF CHEESE OUT HERE IN S.D! :nono:
AND WHEN BIG AL WAS HERE THEM ****** DID'NT DO SHIT WITH THAT STUCK WAGON AKA MALIBU STUCK! :nono:
I'M THAT CAT THAT SHUT SUGG AND HIS STR8 GAME CLUB DOWN AND THEM ****** AIN'T BROUGHT THAT STUCK WAGON OUT IN MONTHS AND MORE MONTHS!!! :nono:
REAL SHIT.COM HOMIE... :yes:

WHEN U HERE GAME OVER ON THEM BIG FISH VIDEO'S, IT'S SHORT FOR....*

















*I'M THE PRESIDENT/FOUNDER OF THIS STR8 GAME OVER SHIT AND MALIBU STUCK AIN'T EVEN CAME IN KNOCK ON MY DOOR YET HOMIE!! AND I STAY SERVING SUGG AND HIS HOMIEZ EVERY CHANCE I GET... SO TRUST ME SUGG AIN'T MAKING NOONE EAT NO KIND OF CHEESE AND THAT'S FA $HO..... :biggrin: 

P.S I AIN'T HATEING EITHER HOMIE... I'M JUST KEEPIN IT REAL G! AND IF U NEED MORE EVIDENCE I WILL POST VIDEO/PICS OF ME SHUTING SUGG AND HIS CLUB!*


----------



## savsicc45 (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 01:59 AM~15934575
> *I DON'T KNOW WHO LIED 2 U PIMP... :dunno:
> BIG SUGE DID'NT MAKE NO BODY EAT NO KIND OF CHEESE OUT HERE IN S.D! :nono:
> AND WHEN BIG AL WAS HERE THEM ****** DID'NT DO SHIT WITH THAT STUCK WAGON AKA MALIBU STUCK! :nono:
> ...


Yeahdat yeahdat :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Matter of fact aren't u the reason why they went to Big Jhon & bought that stuck fuck wagon cuz the other cars how hi built wasn't cuttin it?????


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

not contestin what you did but i heard it direct when it happened. thanks for the update but bottom line is that al and the elno is gonna get whacked on everytime we see him! :angry:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 9 2009, 11:38 PM~15933857
> *WHAT UP BEAR? THAT WAS HEAVY FROM THE NEXT  :0  :0
> *


dont get no better than that ma ***** did that :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 10 2009, 07:51 AM~15935418
> *not contestin what you did but i heard it direct when it happened. thanks for the update but bottom line is that al and the elno is gonna get whacked on everytime we see him! :angry:
> *


*I CAN DIG IT PIMP....
DAT WAR IS BETWEEN U AND BIG AL...  

JUST WANTED 2 CLEAR IT UP, BIG SUGG AND THAT WAGON AIN'T PUTTIN IN NO KIND OF WORK OUT HERE,THERE OR ANYWHERE!! 

I MEAN THINK ABOUT IT, U HAVE'NT SEEN THAT CAR IN ACTION SINCE IT LEFT HOW HIGH!!

GOOD LUCK 2 U AND AL AND MAY THE BEST MAN WIN!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: *


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

dont trip doggie dogg we are gonna knock a patch in dat ass


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savsicc45_@Dec 10 2009, 02:11 AM~15934612
> *Yeahdat yeahdat  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Matter of fact you aren't  the reason why they went to Big Jhon & bought that wagon cuz the other cars how hi built was cuttin it?????and yes i am the same ***** that use to think i was from straight game but got no love from them....so un till i get a car, im going to keep other ****** nuts in my mouth and cheer for the next man. so maybe one day ill get a car and i can be like uncle stefon
> *


   WHAT THE HELL????? :loco:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savsicc45_@Dec 10 2009, 02:11 AM~15934612
> *Yeahdat yeahdat  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Matter of fact aren't u the reason why they went to Big Jhon & bought that stuck fuck wagon cuz the other cars how hi built wasn't cuttin it?????
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: THIS MUST BE THE EDITED VERSION


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 10 2009, 01:30 PM~15938166
> *dont trip doggie dogg we are gonna knock a patch in dat ass
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BIG AL SAID... BELIEVE DAT HOMIE!


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 12:59 AM~15934575
> *I DON'T KNOW WHO LIED 2 U PIMP... :dunno:
> BIG SUGE DID'NT MAKE NO BODY EAT NO KIND OF CHEESE OUT HERE IN S.D! :nono:
> AND WHEN BIG AL WAS HERE THEM ****** DID'NT DO SHIT WITH THAT STUCK WAGON AKA MALIBU STUCK! :nono:
> ...


***** YOU ARE FUCKN LYIN! HE BOUGHT THAT CAR TO JUMP WITH YOU AND I HAVE YET TO SEE YOU PULL A CAR UP ON IT! TAHTS WHY HE DIDNT HAVE A REASON TO BRING IT OUT! AND YOU CANT SHUT SHIT DOWN YOU DONT KEEP SHIT REAL! PS ILL BE IN BUMPER CHECKIN PART 2 IF YOU NEED ME. PART 3 IS FOR *****!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO WHO GONA DO DA BUMBER CHECKING


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WE GONNA HIT THE STREETS AND FREEWAYS AND TAKE YOU DOWN


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> ***** YOU ARE FUCKN LYIN! HE BOUGHT THAT CAR TO JUMP WITH YOU AND I HAVE YET TO SEE YOU PULL A CAR UP ON IT! TAHTS WHY HE DIDNT HAVE A REASON TO BRING IT OUT! AND YOU CANT SHUT SHIT DOWN YOU DONT KEEP SHIT REAL! PS ILL BE IN BUMPER CHECKIN PART 2 IF YOU NEED ME. PART 3 IS FOR *****!


*HOW CAN I PULL A CAR ON SUMTHING THAT NEVER COMES OUT BECAUSE IT ALWAYS GET'S STUCK, AND HE NEVER BROUGHT IT OUT BECAUSE THE SET UP WAS IN THAT BREAKIN 64.. LETS KEEP IT REAL...

I DO SHUT U ****** DOWN.... SINCE U FORGOT HERE'S SUM VIDEO AND PICS 2 LOOK AT.,
U ALSO CAN WATCH BIG FISH VOL..33,34,38,41 AND U WILL SEE AND HEAR ME YELLING GAME OVER.... :0 

CLICK ON PIC OR THE HTTP # 2 WATCH VIDEO....*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61r1FMcpRS4

















HERE'S A FEW PICS 2 ENJOY ALSO!










































THE WAY THESE GUYS TALK & CALL ME OUT FOR HOPS U WOULD THINK THEY WERE THE CHAMPS UHH.... :biggrin: [/b]
[/quote]


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HERE'S 2 MORE 2 WATCH IF U HAVE'NT WATCHED VOL.41.. I HIT THE BUMPER 43 TIMES ON U ******... MATTER OF FACT DID U ****** EVEN MAKE IT ON THE LAST 2 BIG FISH VIDEOS YET??




AND TRUST ME I WILL SUPER MAN U HOES BY NEXT WEEK AND ON THE FIRST!!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HERE'S ME DOING MY THANG ON U ****** AFTER I ALREADY SERVED YA'LL, 34 PLUS BUMPERS THAT NIGHT!!
[/size]








:biggrin:

















NOW I POSTED MY CARS JUMPING AGAINST YA'LL AND THIS IS ONLY HALF OF WAT I DID TO U ****** IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE S.D!!

IF U COULD WHICH I KNOW U CAN'T..
POST UP ANY CAR FROM STR8 GAME THAT HAS GAVE ME THE BIZNESS!!*


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*LOL! IT'S FUNNY HOW MUCH EFFORT U PUT INTO TRYING TO CONVIENCE PEOPLE LOL!! ANYWAY I'M PICKING MY SHIT UP FROM THE PAINT TODAY, U READY TO GET BUMPER CHECK OR U BUSY RUNNING YR BIG ASS MOUTH ON THE NET??? WHAT IT DO...... I'LL BE IN BUMPER CHECKIN PT2, THIS AINT OUR TOPIC......*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 11 2009, 10:12 AM~15947667
> *SO  WHO GONA  DO DA BUMBER CHECKING
> *



BACKBUMMPERJUAN WHO ELSE THAT MY NAME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 11 2009, 06:36 PM~15953061
> *BACKBUMMPERJUAN WHO ELSE THAT MY NAME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 11 2009, 10:12 AM~15947667
> *SO  WHO GONA  DO DA BUMBER CHECKING
> *


IT WILL BE US SERVIN THA ELNO! SO THE REAL QUESTION IS ARE YOU GONNA SHOW UP OR WILL THIS BE MO VAL PART 2? :dunno:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 11 2009, 08:52 PM~15954601
> *IT WILL BE US SERVIN THA ELNO! SO THE REAL QUESTION IS ARE YOU GONNA SHOW UP OR WILL THIS BE MO VAL PART 2? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YEA BIG JAY SAID IT!!!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> YEA BIG JAY SAID IT!!!!!
> [/quote
> 
> AND IT WAS SAID!!!!1


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YES SIR


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

DONT CHEESE UP NOW YOU HATER! YOU HAD YOUR CAPE ON LAST WEEK WHEN YOU PULLED THAT COWARD MOVE. . . NOW THAT SAN DIEGO AINT IN IT, YOU WANNA GET QUIET LIKE TIGER WOODS. ITS OKAY. TAKE IT LIKE A MAN OG


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

some body give me a call and tell me where;;its sunday gona get u served little jay
714-6049092;;;;;;;waiting


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 13 2009, 01:45 PM~15968926
> *some body give me a call and tell me where;;its  sunday  gona get u served little jay
> 714-6049092;;;;;;;waiting
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WELL CLASS WHAT DID WE LEARN TODAY? THAT HATERS NEVER WIN! WHO GOT SERVED? WHO GOT SERVED? WHO? IT WASNT NO DOUBT IN MY MIND. I TOLD YALL THAT AL AND THE ELNO IS WASHED UP! HE NEED TO QUIT AND MAYBE BUILD LOWRIDER BIKES OR SELL T SHIRTS OR SOMETHING


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

AND LIL JAY IS MY SON. AND IM SURE HE GOT A BETTER SWITCH HAND THAN YOU TOO. JUST LIKE HIS DADDY. AND HE ONLY 5 YEARS OLD! NOW WHAT WASHED UP. THATS GONNA BE YOURE NEW NAME. WASHED UP! HEY WASHED UP TAKE THE ELNO TO VEGAS OR SOME OTHER SHOP AND LET THEM PUT HANDS ON IT TOO


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Dec 10 2009, 01:20 AM~15933678
> *man cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: waiting for the first. :thumbsup:
> *


BIG BEAR YOU DOING THE DAM THANG HOMIE YOUR CAR LOOK GOOD AND YOU PROVE YOUR POINT ON ROLLIN 15 HOMIE KEEP HITTIN BACK BUMPER AND DRIVING TO SHOWS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

4 those who thank the elco is done;;; better think twice;;cause it aint over kool aid aint through


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 14 2009, 09:11 AM~15976478



I HATE 2 BE THE 1 2 SAY IT BUT YOU GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF LAST NIGHT AL :0 AID LETS SEE IF YOU KEEP IT REAL DID YOU NOT GET BROKE OFF BY NEXT LEVEL LAST NIGHT YES OR NO FUN BOY :biggrin: </span>


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 14 2009, 09:11 AM~15976478



WELL IF KOOL AID IS NOT DONE YOU ARE :0 </span>


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 14 2009, 10:58 AM~15976896
> *I HATE 2 BE THE 1 2 SAY IT BUT YOU GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF LAST NIGHT AL :0  AID LETS SEE IF YOU KEEP IT REAL DID YOU NOT GET BROKE OFF BY NEXT LEVEL LAST NIGHT YES OR NO FUN BOY :biggrin: [/size][/color]
> *



:0 AND THIS GUY THINKS HE CAN FUCK WIT THE S.D WAGON :twak: .. GOOD THING BIG GAL DIDNT WASTE HIS TIME TO COME DOWN TO S.D TO GET HIS ASS BUSTED.. :twak:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

NEXT LEVEL IS IN THE BUILDING


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;it ain't over fools


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

ah shit was there some action.


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YEA BIG AL AND THA ELNO GOT SERVED BY A STREET CAT FROM NEXT LEVEL


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 14 2009, 05:42 PM~15980578
> *YEA BIG AL AND THA ELNO GOT SERVED BY A STREET CAT FROM NEXT LEVEL
> *


 :0 WHO GOT SERVED?!!!! BIG GAL GOT SERVED!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

no i didn't get served i lost on techinacal erra


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 14 2009, 07:31 PM~15981720
> *no i didn't get served i lost on techinacal erra
> *



MAN IF YOU DONT KNOCK IT OFF! YOUR ELNO GOT CHOPPED UP BY STRETCH REGAL! HE WAS ON THE BUMPER IN 2 LICKS! YOU CAR? AFTER 4 LICKS, STILL NO BUMPER AND THEN YOU BROKE. DO THE MATH. AND DONT MAKE ANY EXCUSES. A LOSS IS A LOSS! WE SEE YOU STILL WONT MAN UP AND TAKE IT LIKE A GEE. BUT BIG FISH GOT THAT FOOTAGE. DO WE REALLY NEED TO EXPOSE YOU FOR THE FAKE CHARACTER THAT YOU REALLY ARE? STOP LYING WASHED UP! IT DONT MATTER IF YOU COME NEXT SUNDAY OR NOT. YOU GOT NO POINTS IN THESE STREETS. TAKE YOU ASS TO THE END OF THE LINE AND WAIT ON NEW YEARS TO COME. AND WE GONNA SERVE TO AGAIN! AND AGAIN! AND AGAIN! AND THEN AGAIN AFTER THAT! :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Dec 14 2009, 10:29 PM~15984027
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

THATS ALL REAL. BIG FAKE HAS EARNED A CHANCE TO HOP THE WAGON. WE GONNA LET YOU EMBARRASS YOURSELF AGAIN ON NEW YEARS IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE WORLD! YOU REALLY DONT GET IT. SO WE GONNA MAKE SURE THAT EVERYBODY SEE WHAT YOU REALLY ARE ABOUT!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 12:18 AM~15985208
> *THATS ALL REAL. BIG FAKE HAS EARNED A CHANCE TO HOP THE WAGON. WE GONNA LET YOU EMBARRASS YOURSELF AGAIN ON NEW YEARS IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE WORLD! YOU REALLY DONT GET IT.  SO WE GONNA MAKE SURE THAT EVERYBODY SEE WHAT YOU REALLY ARE ABOUT!
> *


 :worship: :h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

we will see u on the first and make u eat all them words;;got that;;yea i take a loss;;


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 15 2009, 09:00 AM~15986968
> *we will see u on the first and make u eat all them words;;got that;;yea  i take a loss;;
> *



WHAT YOU MEAN WE WILL SEE? DIPN DONT HAVE MEMBERS ALL LIKE THAT. ITS ONLY YOU! AND YOURE RITE THATS WHAT YOURE GETTING GOOD AT WITH THE ELNO. . . TAKIN LOSSES SO NEW YEARS SHOULD BE JUST ONOTHER DAY AT THE OFFICE FOR YOU :nicoderm:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 10:08 AM~15987537
> *WHAT YOU MEAN WE WILL SEE? DIPN DONT HAVE MEMBERS ALL LIKE THAT. ITS ONLY YOU! AND YOURE RITE THATS WHAT YOURE GETTING GOOD AT WITH THE ELNO. . . TAKIN LOSSES SO NEW YEARS SHOULD BE JUST ONOTHER DAY AT THE OFFICE FOR YOU :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 26 2009, 08:08 AM~15468124
> *SO  IF ANY ONE WANTS A PASS THEY BETTER ASK NOW
> *


PASS DAT SHYT U SMOKN.....LOL


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 13 2009, 11:02 PM~15973847
> *WELL CLASS WHAT DID WE LEARN TODAY? THAT HATERS NEVER WIN! WHO GOT SERVED? WHO GOT SERVED? WHO? IT WASNT NO DOUBT IN MY MIND. I TOLD YALL THAT AL AND THE ELNO IS WASHED UP! HE NEED TO QUIT AND MAYBE BUILD LOWRIDER BIKES OR SELL T SHIRTS OR SOMETHING
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 LMAO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

MAN AL YOURE WASHED UP! LET IT GO ALREADY. GO GET A HUG AND CHECK YOURSELF INTO HATERS ANNONOMOUS. HELLO EVERYONE, MY NAME IS AL AND IM A HATER! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 12:08 PM~15988607
> *MAN AL YOURE WASHED UP! LET IT GO ALREADY. GO GET A HUG AND CHECK YOURSELF INTO HATERS ANNONOMOUS. HELLO EVERYONE, MY NAME IS AL AND IM A HATER! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LAMO LAMO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> MAN AL YOURE WASHED UP! LET IT GO ALREADY. GO GET A HUG AND CHECK YOURSELF INTO HATERS ANNONOMOUS. HELLO EVERYONE, MY NAME IS AL AND IM A HATER! [[[[[ <span style='color:blue'>big al said it
> :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:
> :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

LIKE IN MO VALLEY? OR LIKE LAST NEW YEARS? OR WILL IT BE LIKE LAST SUNDAY?    :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono: :no: :no:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> > MAN AL YOURE WASHED UP! LET IT GO ALREADY. GO GET A HUG AND CHECK YOURSELF INTO HATERS ANNONOMOUS. HELLO EVERYONE, MY NAME IS AL AND IM A HATER! [[[[[ <span style='color:blue'>big al said it
> > :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:
> > :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> ...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 06:26 PM~15992193
> *LIKE IN MO VALLEY? OR LIKE LAST NEW YEARS? OR WILL IT BE LIKE LAST SUNDAY?        :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :no:  :no:
> *



PLEASE DON'T DO A LAST SUNDAY hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

GO TO CHURCH AND REPENT. THA LAST COMMANDMENT YOU LEARNED SAY THOU SHALL NOT MESS WITH NEXT LEVEL. LET THE CHURCH SAY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 09:45 PM~15994433
> *GO TO CHURCH AND REPENT. THA LAST COMMANDMENT YOU LEARNED SAY THOU SHALL NOT MESS WITH NEXT LEVEL. LET THE CHURCH SAY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *




DON'T FOR GET TO PAY YOUR TIES :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 10:02 PM~15994652
> *DON'T FOR GET TO PAY YOUR TIES :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


ahhhhhh sha na la honda :angel:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YOU KNOW THAT ALL CHIPPERS AND HATERS GOIN TO HELL! SITTIN IN THE NON SMOKING SECTION WITH NO AC. FINALLY YOU AND YOUR CAR WILL BE HOTT! REPENT MAN :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP BEAR


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 10:35 PM~15995063
> *YOU KNOW THAT ALL CHIPPERS AND HATERS GOIN TO HELL! SITTIN IN THE NON SMOKING SECTION WITH NO AC. FINALLY YOU AND YOUR CAR WILL BE HOTT! REPENT MAN  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 06:26 PM~15992193
> *LIKE IN MO VALLEY? OR LIKE LAST NEW YEARS? OR WILL IT BE LIKE LAST SUNDAY?        :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :no:  :no:
> *


damn!!! :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Dec 15 2009, 10:35 PM~15995072
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



WHAT UP BEAR


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

what up juan


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 16 2009, 07:54 AM~15997122
> *what up juan
> *



IN NY FREEZING MY ASS OFF


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

DAMN


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 16 2009, 10:25 AM~15998151
> *IN NY FREEZING MY ASS OFF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Dec 16 2009, 07:41 PM~16003265
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WHAT IT DO BIG BEAR & BIG JAY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 15 2009, 09:45 PM~15994433
> *GO TO CHURCH AND REPENT. THA LAST COMMANDMENT YOU LEARNED SAY THOU SHALL NOT MESS WITH NEXT LEVEL. LET THE CHURCH SAY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 17 2009, 04:36 PM~16012516
> *
> 
> 
> ...



_*WOW! FIRST THE 5 HEARTBEATS BREAK UP. . .THEN AL'S ELNO CHIPPED OUT! NOW HE REPPIN STREET FAME?WHATS THE WORLD COMIN TOO? DAMN THIS IS SAD! FIRST REDS, THEN KOOL AID, NOW STREETFAME, WHOS NEXT STREETLIFE? GARCIA S CUSTOMS MAYBE? OR WILL IT BE BLACK MAGIC? DAMN DOES ANYONE ELSE SEE THE PATTERN HERE? :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: *_


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 17 2009, 06:24 PM~16013635
> *WOW! FIRST THE 5 HEARTBEATS BREAK UP. . .THEN AL'S ELNO CHIPPED OUT! NOW HE REPPIN STREET FAME?WHATS THE WORLD COMIN TOO? DAMN THIS IS SAD! FIRST REDS, THEN KOOL AID, NOW STREETFAME, WHOS NEXT STREETLIFE? GARCIA S CUSTOMS MAYBE? OR WILL IT BE BLACK MAGIC? DAMN DOES ANYONE ELSE SEE THE PATTERN HERE? :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



BIG JAY THAT COLDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

KEEP IT 1000 JUAN. SINCE I BEEN ON HERE I HAVENT SAID ANYTHING THAT WASNT TRUE.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 14 2009, 10:01 PM~15982902
> *MAN IF YOU DONT KNOCK IT OFF! YOUR ELNO GOT CHOPPED UP BY STRETCH REGAL! HE WAS ON THE BUMPER IN 2 LICKS! YOU CAR? AFTER 4 LICKS, STILL NO BUMPER AND THEN YOU BROKE. DO THE MATH.
> *


maybe gettin up quick should earn bonus inches :biggrin: 

I know I appreciate a car that gets up in 3 or 4 hits.


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

HE HAD A TRAILER CAR AND WE HAD A STREET CAR THAT DID 80+ INCHES IN 2 LICKS WITH OLD MOTORS.HE NEVER MADE IT TO THE BUMBER AND THEN BROKE.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 17 2009, 06:38 PM~16013807
> *BIG JAY THAT COLDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> *


i say make the car bacc stoke then it might just work.


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

maybe


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is what i think aBOUT ALL U HATERS;;SEE U ON DA 1ST
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :guns:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DON'T BE SUPPRISED</span>


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YUP YOUR NEXT ROLE AS A STUNT DOUBLE WILL BE ON NEW YEARS. YOU GETS NO MORE FREE SHOWS OUT OF NEXT LEVEL! BEAT SOMEBODY FIRST THEN HOLLA BACK


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

Show off your Hoppin


Peep Shannon out from Love ones C.C


add you own .....make a page call out some people let the world see it .....


http://anygivinsunday.ning.com/video/shannon-62-love-ones-cc


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 18 2009, 12:31 AM~16016938
> *this is what i think aBOUT ALL U HATERS;;SEE U ON DA 1ST
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :guns:
> *


 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=515665


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CCE MOTORS JUST CAME IN;;; KOOL AID;;WE WILL HAVE THEM NEW YR DAY AT HOP ALSO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 17 2009, 11:31 PM~16016938
> *this is what i think aBOUT ALL U HATERS;;SEE U ON DA 1ST
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :guns:
> *


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHH! NEXT LEVEL GONNA SEVE ME AGAIN ! WHAT SOULD I DO?

LET THE PUBLIC DECIDE:
CHOOSE ONE-

1) RUNNN FORREST RUNN! :0 
2) LOOK AT HOW MUCH BETTER THEY WORKIN THAN ME :uh: 
3) PULL A MO VAL MOVE AND DONT SHOW?  

DAMMIT IM SO CONFUSED. I SHOULDVE NEVA SAID ANYTHING ON THEM! NOW IM A BIGGER JOKE THAN BEFORE. DAMN DAMN DAMN :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706


Please help us spread the word. Thanks  
Terry


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

NEXT LEVEL CAR CLUB IS CALLIN OUT FOLLOWING CLUBS ON NEW YEARS DAY. BEACH CITY, AND CITY TO CITY. CITY SLICKAS, BIG AL. OH AND FOR ALL THE CHEER LEADERS WHO BEEN DELIVERING THESE MESSAGES FOR PEOPLE TO HOP US. . . NO MORE TALK NO CALLS NO EXCUSES. BRING A CAR AND PULL UP! SIMPLE AS THAT. OH AND FOR MY WAY AND CITY TO CITY YALL ARE FIRST ON THE LIST.


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

DAMM WE CAN DO IT TONYTE SINCE WE ON DA FUCCN LIST FUCC IT


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

TAKE IT EASY TIGER SEE US ON THE 1ST


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

MAN PLEEEEEEAZE YALL GOT TAKE A NUMBER JUS LIKE EVERY BODY ELSE YALL CHOOSN HOPS SO WE CHOOSN :twak:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 21 2009, 09:49 PM~16053953
> *MAN PLEEEEEEAZE YALL GOT TAKE A NUMBER JUS LIKE EVERY BODY ELSE YALL CHOOSN HOPS SO WE CHOOSN :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

ok fuck it. pick a car and name the location tough guy. we got so many to choose from. . . from lay and play to trailer status. hop us so we can make you famous again. you see all the love big al been gettin. . . yall fell off we tryin to help you get back on the map pimpin. its all fun. this is what lowriders do. we ride and we hop. be more original we dont pick hops we hop all the haters not just you!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

wake up jay i see u b dreaming again;;;please


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

NO DREAMS HERE OLD MAN. LOL ITS ALL GOOD AFTER NEW YEARS YOU CAN GO SPEND SOME MORE MONEY. AND TAKE A NUMBER TO HOP US AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Just now noticing your thread, mayne. I took these pics at the Vegas Show. 
I got it on video too and I'll post it up when I get a chance.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

good looking out bro;;i see u know what the elco can do not like these fools in here


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

LOOK WHERE HE FROM ! WE KNOW WHAT THAT CHIPPIN ELNO DOES! IT GOES ON A TRAILER TO THIS SHOP THEN ON A TRAILER TO A SHOW THEN ON A TRAILER TO GET BROKE OFF BY NEXT LEVEL THEN ON THE TRAILER TO ANOTHER SHOP. DAMN WHO DOESNT KNOW WHAT THE ELNO IS DOIN RITE NOW. COMEDY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 22 2009, 04:52 PM~16060881
> *LOOK WHERE HE FROM ! WE KNOW WHAT THAT CHIPPIN ELNO DOES! IT GOES ON A TRAILER TO THIS SHOP THEN ON A TRAILER TO A SHOW THEN ON A TRAILER TO GET BROKE OFF BY NEXT LEVEL THEN ON THE TRAILER TO ANOTHER SHOP. DAMN WHO DOESNT KNOW WHAT THE ELNO IS DOIN RITE NOW. COMEDY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 22 2009, 04:52 PM~16060881
> *LOOK WHERE HE FROM ! WE KNOW WHAT THAT CHIPPIN ELNO DOES! IT GOES ON A TRAILER TO THIS SHOP THEN ON A TRAILER TO A SHOW THEN ON A TRAILER TO GET BROKE OFF BY NEXT LEVEL THEN ON THE TRAILER TO ANOTHER SHOP. DAMN WHO DOESNT KNOW WHAT THE ELNO IS DOIN RITE NOW. COMEDY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHO EVER WANTS SOME CAN GET SOME;;SO STOP CRYING AND PULL UP FOOL'S</span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YEA WE ALL SAW DA WAGON CHIPPING SUNDAY;;NOW WHAT UR PROBLEM JAY BOY


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

NO PROBLEMS HERE HOMIE. AND YEA THE WAGON WASNT DIALED IN AND WE STILL DIDNT HAVE NO COMPETITION. ALL THE HATERS DID JUST LIKE YOU AND STOOD BEHIND THAT YELLOW TAPE OR DIDNT SHOW UP AT ALLL MR MOVAL! YALL ALL KNEW THAT SHOW WAS COMIN AND STILL DIDNT SHOW BUT ALWAYS RUNNIN YA MOUTH. AND AS FAR AS YOU GOT MONEY, YEA THATS ALL WONDERFUL BUT WHAT DOES THAT REALLY SAY ABOUT YOU? HMMMMMMMM LETS BREAK THIS DOWN A LIL BIT. . . YOU HAVE A HOPPER? OK I HAVE A HOPPER THAT DRIVES! YOU HAVE A TRUCK? I HAVE A VAN. YOU HAVE A SHOW CAR AND A G BODY. I HAVE A CADILLAC AND A LINCOLN. YOU HAVE A HOUSE? I PAY RENT. SO CLASS WHAT HAVE WE LEARNED TODAY? OH I KNOW ! I KNOW! :wave: YES. THAT ITS NOT WHAT YOU SPEND OR HOW MUCH MONEY YOU THINK YOU GOT.ITS CALLED LOWRIDING NOT TOW RIDING! BE A HOPPER NOT A SHOPPER! OK THIS IS THE LAST LESSON FOR 2K9! CLASS HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS AND A FUN NEW YEAR! :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

see u new yrs home boy


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 21 2009, 08:58 PM~16052104
> *NEXT LEVEL CAR CLUB IS CALLIN OUT FOLLOWING CLUBS ON NEW YEARS DAY. BEACH CITY, AND CITY TO CITY. CITY SLICKAS, BIG AL. OH AND FOR ALL THE CHEER LEADERS WHO BEEN DELIVERING THESE MESSAGES FOR PEOPLE TO HOP US. . . NO MORE TALK NO CALLS NO EXCUSES. BRING A CAR AND PULL UP! SIMPLE AS THAT. OH AND FOR MY WAY AND CITY TO CITY YALL ARE FIRST ON THE LIST.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 22 2009, 01:48 PM~16059185
> *good  looking out bro;;i see u know  what the elco  can do not like these  fools in here
> *


I SEEN THAT SHIT GET STUCK


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL SEE YOU GUYS 2010!!!!!!! IM OUT TILL THEN!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 24 2009, 01:21 AM~16075304
> *I SEEN THAT SHIT GET STUCK
> *


Yea it did get stuck up there(automatic disqualification) but it was still cool to watch.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 24 2009, 12:24 PM~16079109
> *Yea it did get stuck up there(automatic disqualification) but it was still cool to watch.
> *


yea;;;was u invited to hop :0 :0 :0
yea little rascal;;what u do???????????????


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 22 2009, 01:48 PM~16059185
> *good  looking out bro;;i see u know  what the elco  can do not like these  fools in here
> *



NOT HATING OR TALKING SHIT BUT EVERYTIME I SEE THAT ELCO HOP IT EITHER BREAKS OR GETS STUCK


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 24 2009, 04:45 PM~16080870
> *NOT HATING OR TALKING SHIT BUT EVERYTIME I SEE THAT ELCO HOP IT EITHER BREAKS OR GETS STUCK
> *


 :0


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 24 2009, 03:45 PM~16080870
> *NOT HATING OR TALKING SHIT BUT EVERYTIME I SEE THAT ELCO HOP IT EITHER BREAKS OR GETS STUCK
> *


THATS CUZ THESE ****** BE WAITING TIL THE LAST MINUTE TO MAKE THEY SHIT WORK. NEW YEARS GONNA BE GOOD 2 C THIS YEAR


----------



## MR CADILLAC COWBOY (Mar 3, 2006)

THERES MORE THAN A CUBB IN MORENO VALLEY


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR CADILLAC COWBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 04:28 PM~16088982
> *THERES MORE THAN A CUBB IN MORENO VALLEY
> *


 :h5: :h5: :yes:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 24 2009, 03:45 PM~16080870
> *NOT HATING OR TALKING SHIT BUT EVERYTIME I SEE THAT ELCO HOP IT EITHER BREAKS OR GETS STUCK
> *


bring ur junk out then and get it broken off


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 09:00 PM~16090517
> *bring ur junk out then and get it broken off
> *



im just calling it how i see it...and by the way i just lay and play..the hopping game is not for me i have no patience for bullshitters and crybabys


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 25 2009, 09:52 PM~16091013
> *im just calling it how i see it...and by the way i just lay and play..the hopping game is not for me i have no patience for bullshitters and crybabys
> *


hey if u cain't pull up the don't talk about the game cause u ain't in it


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 24 2009, 03:30 PM~16080757
> *yea;;;was u invited to hop :0  :0  :0
> yea  little rascal;;what u do???????????????
> *



HE TOOK PICS AND POSTED THE ELNO AND YOU WAS LOVIN THE CHEERLEADING THEN HE TELL THE TRUTH AND YOU GET MAD. . . WHAT PART OF THE GAME IS THAT!   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WOW I SEE MORE AND MIRE PEOPLE ARE INSPIRED TO TELL THE TRUTH ABOUT YOU OG. CAN THE WHOLE DAMN PLANET BE HATIN ON YOU BECAUSE YOU SAY YOURE IN THE GAME AND WE NOT? PLEASE PUT IT IN A BAG AND SELL IT! WE ALL WANNA GET LIT TOO SO WE CAN SEE WHAT YOU SEE uffin: uffin: :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl: :banghead: :banghead: :werd: :werd: :wow: :wow: :loco: :loco: :420: :420:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 24 2009, 04:30 PM~16080757
> *yea;;;was u invited to hop :0  :0  :0
> yea  little rascal;;what u do???????????????
> *


Oh naw mayne, I wasn't hating. I was just stating what happened. I don't hop and will never hop a car, thats just me tho. Like I said, you was hopping your ass off and getting inches like a mofo, but unfortunately you got stuck tho.  
I'm not into hopping like ya'll are, I just happened to notice your thread and recognized the El Camino.  
Their is no need for me to shit talk, if you took it that way.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 26 2009, 08:31 AM~16092872
> *WOW I SEE MORE AND MIRE PEOPLE ARE INSPIRED TO TELL THE TRUTH ABOUT YOU OG. CAN THE WHOLE DAMN PLANET BE HATIN ON YOU BECAUSE YOU SAY YOURE IN THE GAME AND WE NOT? PLEASE PUT IT IN A BAG AND SELL IT! WE ALL WANNA GET LIT TOO SO WE CAN SEE WHAT YOU SEE uffin:  uffin:  :around:  :around:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :werd:  :werd:  :wow:  :wow:  :loco:  :loco:  :420:  :420:
> *


yea u gona see da truth da way and da light;


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YOUR REMEDIAL! :loco: :loco:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 26 2009, 10:25 PM~16098272
> *YOUR REMEDIAL! :loco:  :loco:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what big hopper alex


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

that was almost as lame as you are


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:blue'>here u go jay


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 26 2009, 10:46 PM~16098498
> *that was almost as lame as you are
> *


;;;;;;;;;;;;;;like you;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 26 2009, 09:49 PM~16098534
> *read this good jay
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

winner take all


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

the only thing we get sick of is hater like you?
ya ass need to leave them young girl internet sites alone before somebody from your church see you perv! lmao


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

YOU KNOW YOU DONE FUCKED UP RIGHT? YOU KNOW THAT DONTCHA? 
YOURE WASHED UP! WHAT MADE YOU THINK ON A GOOD DAY THAT YOU CAN BEAT NEXT LEVEL! YOU DUN FUCKED MAN! AND I GOTCHA! OH I GOTCHA NOW!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 26 2009, 10:48 PM~16098517
> *<span style='color:blue'>here u go jay
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 26 2009, 11:14 PM~16098802
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE COME BACK JAY


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP JUAN. HE GASED UP AND ACTIN UP AGAIN. HE NEED ANOTHER SHOT OF RIDALIN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 27 2009, 12:21 AM~16099307
> *WHAT UP JUAN. HE GASED UP AND ACTIN UP AGAIN. HE NEED ANOTHER SHOT OF RIDALIN
> *



LOL WHAT UP WITH U ?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

LIL BACKBUMMPERJUAN ? :uh:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 27 2009, 12:27 AM~16099343
> *LIL BACKBUMMPERJUAN ?  :uh:
> *


BACKBUMMPER ALL DAY


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP JUAN AND SPIKE.


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 27 2009, 12:18 AM~16099280
> *NICE COME BACK JAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 26 2009, 11:14 PM~16098802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

